# Améliorer performances MacBook : changer RAM ou HDD ?



## mac_gyver (7 Janvier 2009)

Bonsoir,

Voilà, je souhaiterais donner un petit coup de boost à mon MacBook, surtout pour *accélérer l'ouverture des applications et la fluidité pendant leur utilisation* (= tuer définitivement la roue qui tourne  et accélérer le traitement des fichiers Photoshop et Illustrator  )

Actuellement, je possède :
- un MacBook Blanc 2.2 GHz (Santa Rosa) 
- 2Go de RAM de marque Kingston certifié par Apple (réf. KTA-MB667K2)
- un disque dur Seagate Momentus SATA de 120 Go, 8 Mo de cache, tournant à 5400 tr/min (HDD d'origine, modèle ST9120822AS)

Donc je me demande si je dois augmenter la quantité de RAM ou opter pour un disque dur plus rapide pour booster mon Mac. Vous pouvez m'aider svp ?


----------



## Lamar (7 Janvier 2009)

Les deux mon capitaine, les deux.
Sinon, je dirais plutôt la ram, surtout que les prix sont encore bas (mais ça remonte, parait-il).


----------



## mac_gyver (7 Janvier 2009)

Lamar a dit:


> Les deux mon capitaine, les deux.
> Sinon, je dirais plutôt la ram, surtout que les prix sont encore bas (mais ça remonte, parait-il).


Oui, j'avais envisagé cette réponse  Mais bon, je crois que je vais d'abord voir à la RAM, et attendre pour le disque car au niveau capacité, il me reste encore près de 70 Go sans compter les 6,6 allouer à XP ... et puis si le SSD se démocratise encore dans l'avenir ... 

Donc revenons à la RAM. J'ai repéré 2 kits Kingston (les autres ne m'intéressent pas, à part les Corsair car je suis très satisfait de leur modèle dominator sur mon PC fixe) :
- *2x2 Go HyperX (réf. KHX5300S2LLK2/4G)* 
DDR2 - SODIMM 200 pins - PC5300 - 667MHz
Temps de latence : 4-4-4-12
Fiche PDF
Fiche sur le site de Kingston
- *2x2 Go Value Ram certifié pour Macintosh (réf. KTA-MB667K2/4G)*
DDR2 - SODIMM 200 pins - PC5300 - 667MHz
Temps de latence : 5-5-5-15
Fiche sur le site de Kingston

D'après ce que j'ai pu voir, il y a une dizaine d'euros de différence entre les deux kits. La question que je me pose : *vaut-il mieux privilégier le kit avec les temps de latence plus courts ou bien le kit certifié par Apple ?* D'ailleurs, la différence entre les temps de latence est-elle réellement significative ?


----------



## Lamar (7 Janvier 2009)

Là, je suis incapable de t'aider, je ne m'y connais pas assez, mais des spécialistes ne vont pas tarder à te répondre.


----------



## dr-koopa (7 Janvier 2009)

personnellement j'ai eu le même questionnement que toi sur quasiment la même machine (moi j'avais 1Go de RAM) !! je me suis donc dit qu'il fallait augmenté la RAM mais sans concrétisé ! 

et un jour que j'était a la fnac je suis tombé sur un vendeur un peu beaucoup geek (chose très rare a la fnac) je lui ai donc demander 2 barrettes mémoires pour mon mac et il m'as donner des PYN DDR2 SODIMM 1Go !

voila tout sa pour dire qu'il ne faut pas chercher très loin !! 

sinon voila ce que propose ICLG qui est spécialisé et certifier apple pour ta machine :

http://www.iclg.com/sqp/resultatSQP.asp?machine=-1023020/AVECPRIX


----------



## mac_gyver (8 Janvier 2009)

Suite à quelques investigations, il apparaît que la différence entre les temps de latence n'est pas flagrante. Donc du coup, je crois que vais rester chez Kingston avec la gamme certifiée Apple, comme les barrettes que j'ai en ce moment, mais en 4 Go


----------



## Nitiel (8 Janvier 2009)

Plus les temps de latence sont petit et plus rapide est la ram donc HyperX et plus rapide que la value ram.


----------



## mac_gyver (8 Janvier 2009)

Nitiel a dit:


> Plus les temps de latence sont petit et plus rapide est la ram donc HyperX et plus rapide que la value ram.


Oui, je sais bien, mais dans quelles proportions ... ? Si c'est pour gagner 1 dixième à l'ouverture d'un document, je vois pas l'intérêt lol ! C'est un MacBook, pas un ordinateur de gamer 

_PS: lu sur présence-pc
Ceux recherchant un kit discret mais efficace devront pour leur part jeter un &#339;il au kit ValueRAM de Kingston, qui parvient lui aussi à surpasser le bien plus dispendieux HyperX et qui est du coup à éviter vu son prix injustifié !_


----------



## mac_gyver (8 Janvier 2009)

mac_gyver a dit:


> Oui, je sais bien, mais dans quelles proportions ... ? Si c'est pour gagner 1 dixième à l'ouverture d'un document, je vois pas l'intérêt lol ! C'est un MacBook, pas un ordinateur de gamer
> 
> _PS: lu sur présence-pc
> Ceux recherchant un kit discret mais efficace devront pour leur part jeter un il au kit ValueRAM de Kingston, qui parvient lui aussi à surpasser le bien plus dispendieux HyperX et qui est du coup à éviter vu son prix injustifié !_



*Reste aussi la question : plus de RAM ou meilleur disque dur ?* 
- La RAM permet de faire mieux tourner plusieurs applications en même temps mais de mon côté, je n'ai pas ce problème : iMovie, iTunes, Safari, iPhoto, et Mail ouvert en même temps, tout est fluide 
- Mais le point noir, c'est le temps d'accès aux données (temps d'ouverture des applis + docs) et le temps d'enregistrement des certains fichiers (modifications dans Photoshop, Illustrator ...)
Donc le problème ne serait-il pas plutôt les temps de lecture/écriture de mon HDD ?


----------



## paulhen (10 Janvier 2009)

Si ton disque dur est plus rapide (7200tr/min), c'est sur que les performances de lectures et écritures seront plus élevées. Donc tu auras un gain de temps. Par contre, il se peut que tu perde de l'autonomie car plus gourmant en énergie et peu etre un peu plus bruyant...


----------



## Nitiel (10 Janvier 2009)

mac_gyver a dit:


> *Reste aussi la question : plus de RAM ou meilleur disque dur ?*
> - La RAM permet de faire mieux tourner plusieurs applications en même temps mais de mon côté, je n'ai pas ce problème : iMovie, iTunes, Safari, iPhoto, et Mail ouvert en même temps, tout est fluide
> - Mais le point noir, c'est le temps d'accès aux données (temps d'ouverture des applis + docs) et le temps d'enregistrement des certains fichiers (modifications dans Photoshop, Illustrator ...)
> Donc le problème ne serait-il pas plutôt les temps de lecture/écriture de mon HDD ?



Pourquoi pas les deux d'un coup ?


----------



## Kant1 (11 Janvier 2009)

Jvois pas trop l'interet de passer a 4GB de ram vu ton usage...
Changer de disque dur pourquoi pas mais dans ce cas si tu veux une difference vraiment significative passse a un SSD


----------



## mac_gyver (11 Janvier 2009)

paulhen a dit:


> Si ton disque dur est plus rapide (7200tr/min), c'est sur que les performances de lectures et écritures seront plus élevées. Donc tu auras un gain de temps. Par contre, il se peut que tu perde de l'autonomie car plus gourmant en énergie et peu etre un peu plus bruyant...


D'après les témoignages et tests que j'ai pu lire, c'est Hitachi avec ses Travelstar qui consomment le moins et qui offrent de bonnes performances.
Beaucoup sont satisfaits du Travelstar 7K200, mais je n'arrive pas à le trouver. Je pense que ce sont les Travelstar 7K320 qui remplace le précédent modèle. Seulement voilà, le nouveau est en SATA II alors que mon MacBook est en SATA.  

*Est-ce qu'un HDD 2"5 SATA II peut être installé sans problème et fonctionner au débit SATA I sur un MacBook 2007 ?*

Pour info ...
Fujitsu MHW2120BH (*HDD d'origine*)
5400 tr/min, SATA 150, cache 8 Mo, lect. 12ms / ecr. 14ms, tps latence moy. 5.5ms, conso 0.6 / 1.9 W

Hitachi *Travelstar 7K200 *:
7200 tr/min, SATA 150, cache 16 Mo, lect. 10ms / ecr. 11ms, tps latence moy. 4.2ms, conso 0.8 / 1.0 W*

Hitachi *Travelstar 7K320 *:
7200 tr/min, SATA 300, cache 16 Mo, lect. 12ms / ecr. _NC_, tps latence moy. 4.2ms, conso 0.2 / 1.8 W

Western Digital *Scorpio Black*  :
7200 tr/min, SATA 300, cache 16 Mo, lect. 12ms, ecr. _NC_, tps latence moy. 5.5ms, conso 0.85 / 2.5 W (vibrations perceptibles)

Seagate *Momentus 7200.3* :
7200 tr/min, SATA 300, cache 16 Mo, lect. 11ms, ecr. _NC_, tps latence moy. 4.2ms, conso 0.75 / 2.3 W**


_*avec ce disque et 4 Go de RAM, l'autonomie a baissé de 5 minutes par rapport à une configuration full stock (1 Go RAM + HDD Fujitsu)
** le Momentus 7200.4 devrait bientôt sortir et revoir sa consommation à la baisse avec *0.67 W en pause et 1.55 W en fonctionnement* (mieux donc que le HDD d'origine)

_


Kant1 a dit:


> Jvois pas trop l'interet de passer a 4GB de ram vu ton usage...
> Changer de disque dur pourquoi pas mais dans ce cas si tu veux une difference vraiment significative passse a un SSD


Oui, j'y ai pensé, mais j'ai peur de flinguer le SSD avec mes travaux réguliers sur Photoshop car ce logiciel swap fortement et les cellules des SSD ne peuvent être modifiées qu'un certains nombre de fois il me semble donc sa durée de vie va être raccourcies ... 
Et quid du connecteur pour brancher un SSD dans un MacBook avec connecteur SATA I ? déjà que le SATA II serait bridé ...


----------



## Pascal_TTH (11 Janvier 2009)

mac_gyver a dit:


> Oui, je sais bien, mais dans quelles proportions ... ? Si c'est pour gagner 1 dixième à l'ouverture d'un document, je vois pas l'intérêt lol ! C'est un MacBook, pas un ordinateur de gamer
> 
> _PS: lu sur présence-pc
> Ceux recherchant un kit discret mais efficace devront pour leur part jeter un &#339;il au kit ValueRAM de Kingston, qui parvient lui aussi à surpasser le bien plus dispendieux HyperX et qui est du coup à éviter vu son prix injustifié !_



La différence de performances entre CAS 4 et CAS 5 est franchement ridicule. Même pas 1% dans les applications : http://www.tt-hardware.com/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=10936


Le HDD 7200 rpm le plus performant du marché est le Scorpio Black. Mais il est assez bruyant dans certains portables, on parle parfois de vibration et ce n'est pas celui qui consomme le moins. Le Momentus 7200.3 est le second en terme de performances brutes et il consomme moins. 

SATA et SATA II sont compatible. D'ailleurs SATA II est une appellation abusive pour qualifier les disques supportant un transfert de 3Gbps (contre 1,5Gbps).

Un portable comme le MacBook Pro consomme au repos dans les 12 à 14 watts. Donc, si un disque fait 0,5 watts ou 0,8 watts en idle, ça ne change pas grand chose sur l'autonomie. Le plus gros consommateur constant est l'écran. Après, il y a la carte graphique dédiée, le processeur et le chipset mais leur consommation varie bcp selon la charge.

Les MacBook sont limités à une vitesse de 1,5 Gbps.


----------



## mac_gyver (11 Janvier 2009)

@Pascal_TTH : merci pour tes informations claires.

D'après toutes les fiches techniques de HDD que j'ai consultées, le point concernant la consommation n'est donc pas primordial. 

Ce qui est bizarre, c'est que tu dises que les plus performants soient le Scorpio Black et le Momentus alors que sur le papier et dans le test sur Tom's Hardware, ils ne sont pas en tête mais derrière ... Fugitsu et Hitachi. Le Scorpio arrive 3ème ce qui est tout de même pas mal, mais s'il fait du bruit - et c'est ce que quasiment tout le monde s'accorde à dire - je crois que je vais plutôt prévoir l'acquisition d'un Hitachi qui a la réputation d'être performant et silencieux


----------



## Pascal_TTH (11 Janvier 2009)

Les performances dépendant aussi des logiciels utilisés pour mesurer les performances. Le Scorpio Black a un meilleur temps d'accès et le Momentus un meilleur taux de transfert. Dans certains tests, un est devant alors que dans d'autres, c'est l'inverse. Sur Storagereview, il y a un comparatifs de SSD et les Scorpio Black et Momentus 7200.3 sont repris. Une lecture intéressante... Personnellement, j'aurais tendance à préférer le temps d'accès plus faible que le débit. Généralement, je me base sur l'indice PC Mark 2005 sous Windows. Le bench est un peu vieux mais il est assez représentatif car il utilise des applications concrètes. In fine, je ne suis pas sûr qu'au fealing on puisse faire la différence.

Pour le bruit, c'est délicat. Les nuisances sonores pour un même disque changent selon le portable (effet de résonance certainement).


PS : L'Hitachi a le moins bon taux de transfert et le plus long temps d'accès. Il chauffe et consomme aussi un peu plus que les deux autres...


----------



## mac_gyver (11 Janvier 2009)

D'après ce que j'ai pu voir sur les liens que tu as fournis, il y a 4 disques durs qui distinguent des autres :

- le *Seagate Momentus 7200.3 (250 Go = 63&#8364* qui arrive en tête dans les tests suivants :
Average Read Transfer Performance
Average Write Transfer Performance
Maximum Power Consumption
Maximum Read Transfer Rate
Maximum Write Transfer Performance
Minimum Write Transfer Performance

- le *Samsung SpinPoint MP2 (250 Go = 68&#8364* qui arrive en tête dans les tests suivants :
File Writing Performance
Minimum Read Transfer Performance
_Il se débrouille aussi très bien dans les tests_ 
Average Read Transfer Performance, 
Maximum Read Transfer Rate, 
Maximum Write Transfer Performance, 
Minimum Write Transfer Performance

- le *Western Digital Scorpio Black (250 Go = 72&#8364* (et sa variante Blue) qui talonne les deux précédents et se place devant eux pour le Random Access Time

- l'*Hitachi Travelstar 7K320 (250 Go = 75&#8364* qui arrive juste derrière les trois autres

Du coup, je vais peut être attendre les Seagate Momentus 7200.4 ou voir si je peux trouver une promo de 7200.3, c'est les soldes après tout


----------



## Pascal_TTH (11 Janvier 2009)

Pour le Samsung, du temps où je cherchais un gros HDD pour mon ancien T61p, je n'avais pas trouvé bcp de retour et la disponibilité était nulle. J'ai laissé tombé de mémoire, certains parlaient de bruit et de chauffe importante... Mais comme toujours, on peut lire tout et son contraire sur n disque dur. :sleep: Pareil pour l'Hitachi, il est sorti après le WD et le Seagate.


----------



## oZen (11 Janvier 2009)

Le momentus m'a l'air quand même très bon (miam ).
Le 7200.4 sortirait quand du coup ?


----------



## mac_gyver (11 Janvier 2009)

Je ne l'ai pas trouvé sur mes sites préférés (materiel.net, grosbill, ldlc)

Pour l'instant, il figure sur le site de Seagate, mais la fiche technique n'est pas traduite en français. Il sera disponible en 250 et 500 Go et il y a peu de changements entre le 7200.3 et le 7200.4. Tout ce qu'on peut noter c'est la capacité totale accrue et une légère baisse de la consommation, le reste (vitesse de rotation, cache, densité, temps entre deux pannes ...) c'est du pareil au même

Donc au final, le 7200.3 en promo serait une bonne affaire et le plus intéressant sera le 7200.4 en 500 Go


----------



## oZen (11 Janvier 2009)

Le plus intéressant sur quel plan ? (technique ?)


----------



## mac_gyver (11 Janvier 2009)

Non *uniquement pour la capacité de 500 Go* qui n'existe pas dans la gamme 7200.3.
Après faudra voir si les tests révèlent de meilleurs perfs pour les 7200.4 mais là sur le papier, à part la capacité, rien ne les différencie.

*Un bench avec les 4 HDD* dont on parle sur Tom's hardware (en anglais, mais les graphiques parlent d'eux mêmes) :
Non *uniquement pour la capacité de 500 Go* qui n'existe pas dans la gamme 7200.3.
Après faudra voir si les tests révèlent de meilleurs perfs pour les 7200.4 mais là sur le papier, à part la capacité, rien ne les différencie.

Un bench avec les 4 HDD dont on parle sur Tom's hardware (en anglais, mais les graphiques parlent d'eux mêmes) et qui fait des éloges du 7200.3 avec le Western Digital :
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/notebook-hard-drive,2006-17.html

*et quelques avis sur le 7200.3 :*
--------------------
_Que du bon !!! J'ai acheté ce disque dur il y a 1 mois environ et je suis grandement satisfait. J'en ai pris 2 pour mon ordinateur portable (1 pour l'OS, et 1 pour le stockage)
Les + :
- Très silencieux.
- Temps d'accès rapide : 16,2 ms sur mon portable.
- Débit lecture : Min = 45 Mo/s & Max = 89 Mo/s.
- Débit écriture : Min = 42,6 Mo/s & Max = 84,5 Mo/s.
Les - :
- Prix encore un peu trop élevé.
Je conseille ce disque dur à tous ceux qui ont un portable et qui souhaitent le booster un peu.
A acheter les yeux fermés._
--------------------
_Silencieux et ne chauffe pas !
Rien à redire sur cet excellent produit !
Le disque est très silencieux et ne chauffe absolument pas (comparé à mon ancien Western Digital qui était un vrai radiateur à mains, celui-ci étant placé au niveau du touchpad de mon portable).
A conseiller !_
--------------------
_Très satisfait : Remplaçant mon ancien disque dur (Hitachi 120 Go, 5400 trs/min, 8 Mo cache), il me donne entière satisfaction. Parfaitement reconnu par ma Mandriva qui est installée dessus, il affiche un taux de transfert de 80 Mo/s (hdparm -t /dev/sda). Il est de plus très silencieux.
Côté Materiel.net, rien à redire, encore une fois pour ma part, si ce n'est le gros carton pour un si petit disque dur. Allez un petit effort pour l'environnement _


----------



## mac_gyver (11 Janvier 2009)

mac_gyver a dit:


> Non *uniquement pour la capacité de 500 Go* qui n'existe pas dans la gamme 7200.3.


Laptop Spirit et Présence PC confirment cette information : les 7200.4 n'apportent pas d'évolution, si ce n'est un 500 Go qui manquait à la gamme 2"5 7200 tr/min de Seagate pour répondre à la concurrence.

Par ailleurs et toujours selon Laptop Spirit et Présence PC, ces nouveaux Seagate Momentus 7200.4 doivent être disponibles sur le marché depuis le 4ème trimestre 2008, donc on devrait pouvoir les trouver chez les détaillants informatiques en ce moment 

Sources :
- http://www.presence-pc.com/actualite/Seagate-Momentus-7200-4-30377/
- http://www.laptopspirit.fr/14886/seagate-momentus-54006-72004-disques-durs-25-pouces-sata-2-500-go.html


----------



## Pascal_TTH (11 Janvier 2009)

Les 7200.4 ne sont pas encore disponibles. Mais pour faire 500 Go, ils auront peut-être de nouveaux plateaux. 320 Go, c'est 2 x 160 Go. Au maximum, on sait mettre trois plateaux (et le disque fait 12,5 mm de haut au lieu de 9,5 mm). Du coup, 2x 250 Go, ça devrait aller très bien. Mais ce sera peut-être seulement 3 x 166 Go ou pire, 3 x 160 Go et donc pas vraiment 500 Go. :mouais:


----------



## mac_gyver (12 Janvier 2009)

Je ne savais pas çà, mais tu as raison : dans la gamme actuelle, les 250 et 320 Go sont constitués de 2 plateaux (avec 3 têtes pour le 250 et 4 têtes pour le 320).

Sur la fiche technique des nouveaux 7200.4, il n'y a pas d'indication concernant le nombre de plateaux.
La fiche est ici

En cherchant des articles sur la densité des disques, je suis tombé (sans me faire mal rassurez-vous  ) sur celui là en date du 6 janvier dernier, qui précise que Seagate arrive a produire des disques de 1 To avec deux plateaux de 500 Go pour du 3"5. Alors peut être que 2x 250 Go dans du 2"5, ça pourrait tenir bientôt


----------



## paulhen (12 Janvier 2009)

C'est comme même bizzar, Seagate annonce le 7200.4 en juillet dernier et il n'est toujours pas sortie bien que sa fiche soit déja rédigée depuis longtemps... 
Et impossible de connaitre une date de sortie.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (12 Janvier 2009)

quand même bizarre et pas comme même bizzar... :rateau:

C'est devenu une habitude chez les constructeurs de disques durs d'annoncer des mois avant la disponibilité. C'est aussi chiant que lassant comme politique...


----------



## mac_gyver (12 Janvier 2009)

Entièrement d'accord et à la vue des performances du Momentus 7200.3, je crois que c'est celui-là que je vais me commander ...


J'ai regardé un peu comment fallait démonter les éléments du MacBook pour changer de disque, et pour retirer les vis en croix et en étoiles, il faut des outils spéciaux, je n'ai aucun tournevis chez moi pour faire ces manipulations ...

cf. Changer HDD sur MacBook Blanc


----------



## paulhen (12 Janvier 2009)

C'est un tournevis Torx 8 qu'il faut pour démonter le disque dur. On peut en trouver pour une poignée d'euros dans des magasins comme leroy merlin.


----------



## G.rom (13 Janvier 2009)

Je confirme avec 2Go de ram tu en as assez, change ton disque pour un 7200tr


----------



## mac_gyver (13 Janvier 2009)

Concernant la gamme 7200.4 qui se fait attendre, on apprend ici que les 7200.3 ont une densité de 253 Gbits/pouce2 et là, que les 7200.4 ont une densité de 394 Gbits/pouce2. Donc le 500 Go (7200.4) en deux plateaux de 250 Go me semble fondé 



G.rom a dit:


> Je confirme avec 2Go de ram tu en as assez, change ton disque pour un 7200tr



J'ai vu dans ta signature que ton MacBook est un 2.16. Tu as du changer ton disque dur d'origine pour un 7200 tr/min non ?  Quelle sont les caractéristique de ton HDD 7200 et as-tu senti réellement la différence en utilisation courante ?


----------



## oZen (13 Janvier 2009)

Ceux qui ont des 7200tr/min peuvent ils nous indiquer si le démarrage de leur MB a connu un coup de fouet ? Merci


----------



## oZen (13 Janvier 2009)

oZen a dit:


> Ceux qui ont des 7200tr/min peuvent ils nous indiquer si le démarrage de leur MB a connu un coup de fouet ? Merci



Pour ce qui est de la densité par pouce carré, ça a une influence direct sur les débit me semble t-il. Or la différence entre le .3 et .4 est importante. Des débits franchement supérieur donc ?


----------



## mac_gyver (13 Janvier 2009)

oZen a dit:


> Ceux qui ont des 7200tr/min peuvent ils nous indiquer si le démarrage de leur MB a connu un coup de fouet ? Merci


Ca sent à ce point là ? :love: 



oZen a dit:


> Pour ce qui est de la densité par pouce carré, ça a une influence direct sur les débit me semble t-il. Or la différence entre le .3 et .4 est importante. Des débits franchement supérieur donc ?


La densité au pouce carré, c'est la quantité de données que l'on peut inscrire dans un carré d'un pouce sur un pouce. Donc, plus on peut mettre de données dans ce carré, plus vite la tête de lecture/écriture du disque va trouver l'emplacement pour lire/écrire des données puisque ces dernière sont plus proches les unes des autres.
Là, nos 7200.4 ont une *densité 1,55x plus importante que les 7200.3*, donc c'est mieux. Mais après, je ne sais pas *dans quelles proportions cela se sentira* ... 

PS: informations confirmées par le site de Seagate. Il faut cependant noter que si la densité est bien accrue,* les timings concernant les perfs restent identiques* entre les .3 et les .4
Fiche technique 7200.3 250 Go
Fiche technique 7200.4 250 Go


----------



## G.rom (14 Janvier 2009)

mac_gyver a dit:


> J'ai vu dans ta signature que ton MacBook est un 2.16. Tu as du changer ton disque dur d'origine pour un 7200 tr/min non ?  Quelle sont les caractéristique de ton HDD 7200 et as-tu senti réellement la différence en utilisation courante ?


Oui c'est ça 

J'ai le Hitachi 7K200 200Go, macos démarre plus vite, les applications sont lancés plus vite, notamment les gros morceaux comme iPhoto, photoshop, etc...
C'est pas de la magie mais ça rend la bête un peu plus confortable, à toi de voir si l'investissement vaut la chandelle.
J'aimerai dire que si tu utilise ta machine tout les jours et que tu as envie de te faire plaisir, alors oui, ça vaut le coup je pense


----------



## mac_gyver (14 Janvier 2009)

Oui, j'ai réfléchi dans ce sens  Mon MacBook fonctionne tous les jours pour lire mes mails et surfer, mais je suis photographe amateur donc iPhoto, Photoshop et Camera RAW sont souvent de la partie ! Et quand je reviens de voyage, alors là tout y passe : Photoshop, iPhoto, iMovie, iDVD avec des projets de 2,30 Go ouverts 2 à 3 fois par jour ...    Donc, changer de disque me paraît une bonne idée, surtout que les prix ne sont exorbitants ... en HDD mécanique, mais pour du SSD type SLC, si !!! (600&#8364; les 32 Go chez Memoright ...)

A titre d'info, iPhoto se lance en 9 secondes (du clic à l'apparition de tous les événements), iTunes en 12 sec. et Photoshop en 13 sec. Lorsque je fais un Cmd+i sur le dossier applications, je dois patienter près de 30 secondes pour avoir la taille du dossier :rateau: (Appli de Léo + iLife + iWork + Illustrator + Photoshop + aMSN + iBank + Onyx)
Au niveau du boot, il faut que je compte 35 secondes avec HDD plein à moitié et plus d'une minute lorsque j'ai quelques projets DVD sur les bras comme en ce moment.


----------



## G.rom (14 Janvier 2009)

Ah ben vu ton utilisation, je pense que tu peux te lancer


----------



## fab_pastek (14 Janvier 2009)

A titre informatif,

le Seagate 7200.4 a fait son apparition sur le site de Macway, il n'est toutefois pas encore disponible et il faut en conséquence "prévoir un délai" !

Lien :

http://www.macway.com/fr/product/13...s-72004-sata-25-16mo-interne-st9500420as.html

Que les premiers à l'acquérir nous fassent part de leurs premières impressions !!! Merci !


----------



## oZen (14 Janvier 2009)

G.rom a dit:


> Oui c'est ça
> 
> J'ai le Hitachi 7K200 200Go, *macos démarre plus vite*, les applications sont lancés plus vite, notamment les gros morceaux comme iPhoto, photoshop, etc...
> C'est pas de la magie mais ça rend la bête un peu plus confortable, à toi de voir si l'investissement vaut la chandelle.
> J'aimerai dire que si tu utilise ta machine tout les jours et que tu as envie de te faire plaisir, alors oui, ça vaut le coup je pense



Tu pourrais nous donner un ordre d'idée, on est dans la vingtaine de secondes ? dizaine peut être ?!  (espoir)


----------



## mac_gyver (14 Janvier 2009)

oZen a dit:


> Tu pourrais nous donner un ordre d'idée, on est dans la vingtaine de secondes ? dizaine peut être ?!  (espoir)



- 20/25 secondes avec HDD rempli à moitié, ça me semble jouable  à confirmer par G.rom
- 10/15 secondes, là à mon avis, tu peux toujours espérer ! Ou alors oui, mais avec du SSD


----------



## mac_gyver (14 Janvier 2009)

Un commentaire sur MacWay concernant le Seagate Momentus 7200.3 320 Go dit :
"un boot leopard bien 4 fois plus rapide"  ca ferait moins de 10 secondes dans mon cas :love::love::love: bon, faut pas rêver non plus lol ca me semble exagéré quand même ...


----------



## oZen (14 Janvier 2009)

Arf, oui si c'était vrai :rateau:


----------



## Pascal_TTH (14 Janvier 2009)

mac_gyver a dit:


> Un commentaire sur MacWay concernant le Seagate Momentus 7200.3 320 Go dit :
> "un boot leopard bien 4 fois plus rapide"  ca ferait moins de 10 secondes dans mon cas :love::love::love: bon, faut pas rêver non plus lol ca me semble exagéré quand même ...



Il faut voir ce qu'il avait avant comme disque mais c'est assez irréaliste. Le Momentus 7200.3 a quand même un débit moyen de 70 Mo/s alors que le vieux Fujistu de 160 Go fait dans les 35 Mo/s. Perso, tant que ça boot en moins de 30 secondes, c'est bon.


----------



## mac_gyver (15 Janvier 2009)

Au niveau du boot, moins de 30 sec. c'est ce que je vise aussi. Du moment où j'appuie sur le bouton au moment où le dock+barre de menu+icônes sont chargés, il s'écoule 35 secondes avec mon disque actuel. Alors avec un 7200 tr/min, ca me semble bien jouable  

Mais de là à booter 4 fois plus vite, même s'il avait un vieux 4200, je n'y pas trop cru ... ou bien disque était plein à craquer. Aujourd'hui, j'ai créé quelques projets iDVD d'une dizaine de Go au total et mon Mac mets 2 fois plus de temps à démarrer (l'écran bleu reste beaucoup plus longtemps avant d'afficher le bureau ...) Tant qu'on en parle, ça vous le fait aussi ça quand vous remplissez votre disque avec des films par exemple ?


----------



## oZen (15 Janvier 2009)

J'ai aussi l'impression (je dis l'impression parce que je n'ai pas chronométré) que plus le disque est plein plus c'est lent a démarrer. Maintenant est-ce à cause de toutes les applications installées ? Ton témoignage tend à nous faire dire que pas seulement... Peut être une indexation ?

Sinon, je pense attendre le .4 (qui semble commencer à arriver apparemment). S'il est plus rapide je plonge sinon ça fera baisser le prix du .3


----------



## mac_gyver (15 Janvier 2009)

oZen a dit:


> J'ai aussi l'impression (je dis l'impression parce que je n'ai pas chronométré) que plus le disque est plein plus c'est lent a démarrer. Maintenant est-ce à cause de toutes les applications installées ? Ton témoignage tend à nous faire dire que pas seulement... Peut être une indexation ?


Je viens de chronométrer le démarrage de mon Mac et le voilà qui redémarre en 35 secondes, comme avant ! :rateau: J'ai du mal à comprendre ...
Comme tu l'as souligné, peut être que le problème vient de l'indexation parce que je n'ai rien fait de spécial depuis mon dernier chrono à part créer un nouveau projet iDVD de 2.21 Go et un peu de maintenance avec Onyx.
L'indexation, c'est une opération associé à Spotlight, non ? Comment ça marche ? Est-ce qu'un coup de "reconstruire l'index de spotlight" dans Onyx peut résoudre le problème ?


----------



## mac_gyver (20 Janvier 2009)

Pour faire suite au message précédent, j'ai réindexé complètement le volume Macintosh HD (prévoir env 15-20 minutes) et depuis, il démarre en 35-40 sec. à chaque coup) 

Pour infos, le Seagate 7200.4 500 Go est dispo en précommande sur materiel.net et MacWay
http://www.materiel.net/ctl/Disques_durs_pour_portables/45049-Momentus_7200_4_S_ATA_II_500_Go.html
http://www.macway.com/fr/product/13...s-72004-sata-25-16mo-interne-st9500420as.html


----------



## Pascal_TTH (21 Janvier 2009)

Un test du Samsung 500 Go : http://www.matbe.com/articles/lire/1221/samsung-spinpoint-m6-500-go-2-5-pouces/


----------



## mac_gyver (21 Janvier 2009)

C'est un 5400 tr/min. Il a des performances honorables, mais il est quand même en retrait par rapport au Seagate 7200.3 (qui lui est un 7200 tr/min):
- débit en lecture maxi :
Seagate 7200.3 : *90 Mbps* / Samsung Spinpoint M6 : *70 Mbps*
- débit en lecture mini :
Seagate 7200.3 : *46 Mbps* / Samsung Spinpoint M6 : *35 Mbps*
- temps d'accès moyen:
Seagate 7200.3 : *11 ms* / Samsung Spinpoint M6 : *17,5 ms*


----------



## Pascal_TTH (21 Janvier 2009)

C'est juste, tu cherches un 5400 rpm. Mais je ne sais plus qui hésitait entre un 7200 rpm 320 Go et un 500 Go 5400 rpm. Bon, maintenant, on peut avoir les deux dans un seul disque... 

Je me disais bien en lisant en diagonale que les performances étaient moyennes dans l'absolu.

Tant que j'y pense, voilà un autre topic intéressant sur les disques : 
http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/u...odeles-2-5-actuel-et-futurs-2-5-a-240643.html


----------



## Nitiel (21 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour,

Pour booster mon macbook je compte acheter ce disque dur http://www.materiel.net/ctl/Disques_durs_pour_portables/45051-Momentus_7200_4_S_ATA_II_500_Go_G_Force.html 

Quand pensez-vous ? Est-il fiable ?

Sinon où peut-on trouver des barrettes de 4Go de ram DDR3 compatible macbook unidody pour le monter a 8Go ?


----------



## mac_gyver (21 Janvier 2009)

Concernant le disque dur, il a l'air très bien sur le papier : à part la capacité, ce sont les mêmes caractéristiques que le 7200.3 dont on a beaucoup parlé dans ce fil et fait des éloges. Après, je ne suis pas adepte de la précommande ...  

Concernant la RAM, regarde chez MacWay ou alors chez Kingston les références qui commencent par KTA-... certifiées Apple. Sur ce point, je ne t'avancerai pas plus


----------



## G.rom (22 Janvier 2009)

Bonsoir, j'avais oublier ce topic...

Pour le boot je peux pas vous dire en temps, mais je pense que ça fait un bon ratio 2/3
Actuellement j'ai léopard installé depuis le jour de sa sortie (restauré avec Time Machine lors du changement de disque), il met un ptit peu plus de temps qu'au début mais c'est toujours satisfaisant


----------



## Nitiel (22 Janvier 2009)

Niveaux fiablité il vaut quoi le Seagate Momentus 7200.4 ? combien d'heure avant une panne ? 1,2 million d'heure ?
Et vu que les mac integre aussi un decteteur de chute comment cela ce passe avec deux decteur de chute ?


----------



## oZen (22 Janvier 2009)

Nitiel a dit:


> Niveaux fiablité il vaut quoi le Seagate Momentus 7200.4 ? combien d'heure avant une panne ? 1,2 million d'heure ?
> Et vu que les mac integre aussi un decteteur de chute comment cela ce passe avec deux decteur de chute ?



Un premier détecteur range les têtes, le deuxième arrive derrière, pense les ranger, mais fait l'inverse, ce qui fait que les têtes se posent sur les plateaux comme une m...e...
Non, en fait j'en sais rien du tout... :rateau:


----------



## mac_gyver (22 Janvier 2009)

D'après ce que j'avais entendu dire, le détecteur analyse la vitesse de la chute (les déplacement en dessous de 20 cm ne sont pas pris en compte, mais ça varie peut être d'un capteur à l'autre). En fonction de cette vitesse, il prend la décision de ranger les têtes dans leur rampe ou non. Ceci protège à la fois les données mais les têtes elle-mêmes.
Une fois que le capteur s'aperçoit que l'ordi est immobile, il libère les têtes. Donc il faudrait déjà savoir où se situe le capteur de chute dans un MacBook : est-ce qu'il est embarqué par les disques durs d'origine, où est-ce qu'il se situe en dehors ?

D'après la fiche technique de mon disque dur Seagate 5400.3, il ne semble pas intégrer ce genre de capteur ce qui signifie que c'est le Mac qui fait le boulot donc je ne vois pas l'intérêt d'acheter un disque avec cette technologie ... 



> Niveaux fiablité il vaut quoi le Seagate Momentus 7200.4 ? combien d'heure avant une panne ? 1,2 million d'heure ?


Le 7200.3 est donné pour 500 000 heures, le 7200.4 doit faire aussi bien (ce n'est pas précisé sur sa fiche) ce qui donne plus de 57 ans, alors franchement, pourquoi vouloir le million 
Et puis le 7200.4 est dispo avec OU SANS capteur de chute (lettre G dans la référence produit pour signaler la présence du capteur)


----------



## Nitiel (22 Janvier 2009)

mac_gyver a dit:


> D'après ce que j'avais entendu dire, le détecteur analyse la vitesse de la chute (les déplacement en dessous de 20 cm ne sont pas pris en compte, mais ça varie peut être d'un capteur à l'autre). En fonction de cette vitesse, il prend la décision de ranger les têtes dans leur rampe ou non. Ceci protège à la fois les données mais les têtes elle-mêmes.
> Une fois que le capteur s'aperçoit que l'ordi est immobile, il libère les têtes. Donc il faudrait déjà savoir où se situe le capteur de chute dans un MacBook : est-ce qu'il est embarqué par les disques durs d'origine, où est-ce qu'il se situe en dehors ?
> 
> D'après la fiche technique de mon disque dur Seagate 5400.3, il ne semble pas intégrer ce genre de capteur ce qui signifie que c'est le Mac qui fait le boulot donc je ne vois pas l'intérêt d'acheter un disque avec cette technologie ...
> ...



Ok merci, pour les heures c'est bon je pense  comme les disque dur de bureau de la même marque, ce qui on un problème de firmware sont annoncer pour 1,2 million d'heures.

Pour le détecteur de mouvement si il est intégré au mac et que le disque dur le fait, il risque pas d'avoir des problème comme les firewall sur pc ?


----------



## mac_gyver (22 Janvier 2009)

alors là, pour répondre à cette question sans risquer de dire des âneries, ca va être dur ... 

Pour moi, il peut y avoir plusieurs cas de figure en cas de chute avec 2 détecteurs :
- soit ils travaillent dans le même sens et le premier qui détecte une chute range les têtes
- soit ils vont se marcher sur les pieds et le dispositif risque de mal fonctionner
- soit les ingénieurs d'Apple ont prévu cette éventualité et moyennant une manip, on peut désactiver le détecteur du Mac pour ne laisser opérationnel que celui du disque ... (ce qui m'étonnerait beaucoup)

Pour éviter tout incident ou incompatibilité, je dirais qu'il vaut mieux acquérir un disque sans détecteur. Après tout, tu ne comptes pas le laisser tomber tous les jours ton Mac, non ? Et puis j'imagine que tu sais à quoi sert Time Machine


----------



## Nitiel (22 Janvier 2009)

mac_gyver a dit:


> alors là, pour répondre à cette question sans risquer de dire des âneries, ca va être dur ...
> 
> Pour moi, il peut y avoir plusieurs cas de figure en cas de chute avec 2 détecteurs :
> - soit ils travaillent dans le même sens et le premier qui détecte une chute range les têtes
> ...



Mais si je prend un disque dur sans, le mac intègre-t-il un détecteur de mouvement et marche-t-il avec le disque dur que je prendrais ? 
J'ai filevault activer et le microprogramme de EFI activer aussi, comment puis-je faire la transition avec time machine et un disque dur de 1 To avec un prise USB  ?


----------



## snoopss (23 Janvier 2009)

On peut mettre un SSD dans un macbook blanc??

Sinon, est-ce qu'un disque dur externe rapide pour les appli gourmandes peut être une solution?


----------



## oZen (23 Janvier 2009)

Nitiel a dit:


> Mais si je prend un disque dur sans, le mac intègre-t-il un détecteur de mouvement et marche-t-il avec le disque dur que je prendrais ?
> J'ai filevault activer et le microprogramme de EFI activer aussi, comment puis-je faire la transition avec time machine et un disque dur de 1 To avec un prise USB  ?



La question de la transition m'intéresse aussi. Il faut dans tous les cas pouvoir transférer le système d'un disque à l'autre et donc avoir les deux de branchés en même temps pendant un moment. Le plus simple ce serait de mettre le nouveau disque dans un boîtier externe puis de le brancher en USB, firewire etc... Mais on peut aussi imaginer installer directement le nouveau disque dur, booter une copie du système en USB dans un boitier externe et refaire une copie (ça ferait deux copies dans ce cas). Quels logiciels utiliser pour la copie ?

C'est quoi ce microprogramme EFI ? (curiosité inside )





snoopss a dit:


> On peut mettre un SSD dans un macbook blanc??
> 
> Sinon, est-ce qu'un disque dur externe rapide pour les appli gourmandes peut être une solution?



Si le disque a une hauteur de 9,5mm alors il ne devrait pas y avoir de souci, ça reste du SATA dans tous les cas.

Un disque externe pour les applis lourdes va certainement t'aider à les démarrer plus vite, encore que certaines refusent de s'installer ailleurs que sur le volume de boot. Et on en vient au problème du système. Une fois démarrées ces applis, il reste une multitudes de choses a exécuter pour l'environnement, le système. Tu risque d'avoir une expérience mitigée du coup...


----------



## Nitiel (23 Janvier 2009)

oZen a dit:


> La question de la transition m'intéresse aussi. Il faut dans tous les cas pouvoir transférer le système d'un disque à l'autre et donc avoir les deux de branchés en même temps pendant un moment. Le plus simple ce serait de mettre le nouveau disque dans un boîtier externe puis de le brancher en USB, firewire etc... Mais on peut aussi imaginer installer directement le nouveau disque dur, booter une copie du système en USB dans un boitier externe et refaire une copie (ça ferait deux copies dans ce cas). Quels logiciels utiliser pour la copie ?
> 
> C'est quoi ce microprogramme EFI ? (curiosité inside )


 
C'est quand tu boot ton mac avec les cd d'orrigine, dans la barre de menus du a utilitaire, clique, et il y a une aplication "mettre un mot de passe au microprograme" un truc comme çà. Et ca permet de mettre un mot de passa au bios (EFI)


----------



## mac_gyver (23 Janvier 2009)

oZen a dit:


> La question de la transition m'intéresse aussi.


J'ai un HDD interne avec Mac OS-X et un disque externe USB avec Time Machine. Si je change le disque dur interne, je renvoie la dernière sauvegarde Time Machine de mon disque dur externe USB vers le nouveau disque interne.

Après, pour ce qui est du mot de passe EFI, je croyais que ça concernait le dossier de départ, pas le BIOS :mouais: ?! A mon avis, au pire, Mac OS risque de te demander de le retaper avant le premier accès ... mais je ne maîtrise pas ce sujet, je n'ai pas de mot de passe EFI.



> On peut mettre un SSD dans un macbook blanc??
> 
> Sinon, est-ce qu'un disque dur externe rapide pour les appli gourmandes peut être une solution?


Dans tous les cas, un disque mécanique sera plus lent qu'un SSD pour ce qui est du temps d'accès, donc les applications se lanceront toujours plus vite sur un SSD même avec une mémoire type MLC ... 

Voir le test MacBook Air HDD vs MacBook Air SSD :
http://ma-tvideo.france3.fr/video/iLyROoaftLPO.html

Pour les applications gourmandes, il faut aussi penser à la RAM : 1 Go, c'est bien pour les applis courantes, 2 Go pour Photoshop et montage vidéo c'est bien  . Et comme déjà dit dans ce fil, avant de passer à 4 Go de RAM, il vaut mieux changer le disque dur pour un 7200 tr/min ou un SSD si ton budget le permet ...


----------



## Nitiel (23 Janvier 2009)

mac_gyver a dit:


> Après, pour ce qui est du mot de passe EFI, je croyais que ça concernait le dossier de départ, pas le BIOS :mouais: ?! A mon avis, au pire, Mac OS risque de te demander de le retaper avant le premier accès ... mais je ne maîtrise pas ce sujet, je n'ai pas de mot de passe EFI.



Filevault crypte le dossier départ et le mot de passe du microprogramme c'est EFI


----------



## HellXIoNS (23 Janvier 2009)

On a coutume de dire qu'il est bon de laissé au minium 10% du disque dur libre pour maintenir les performance de ce dernier.


----------



## mac_gyver (24 Janvier 2009)

HellXIoNS a dit:


> On a coutume de dire qu'il est bon de laissé au minium 10% du disque dur libre pour maintenir les performance de ce dernier.


Plus ton disque dur se remplit, plus il est lent. Ce n'est pas à partir de 10% que ses perfs déclinent.  Mais c'est sûr qu'à ce stade, il va mouliner bien plus qu'avant !


----------



## Pascal_TTH (29 Janvier 2009)

Scorpio Black 320 Go 7200 rpm






Scorpio Blue 500 Go 5400 rpm : 





Le nouveau Scorpio Blue arrache franchement !  Les tests ne sont pas de moi.


----------



## oZen (29 Janvier 2009)

A titre de comparaison le *momentus 7200.3 320go*:






Un autre bench du même disque:


----------



## delamelon (29 Janvier 2009)

putain il est rapide ce Scorpio Blue! à quand le 500go en 7200?!


----------



## mac_gyver (29 Janvier 2009)

Merci à Pasal_TTH et Ozen 

Je suis étonné de constater des performances aussi remarquables pour un 5400 tr/min.
Notez aussi la température par rapport aux autres benchs  
C'est une bonne nouvelle çà, je serai curieux de voir la version 7200 tr/min à l'oeuvre ...
Y a-t-il une technologie particulière employée par WD pour en arriver là ? Parce que le temps d'accès de leurs disques 2"5 7200 et 5400 sont identiques !

Scorpio Black 7200 tr/min - 16 mo de cache : 
http://www.wdc.com/fr/products/products.asp?driveid=477 (onglet spécifications)
Scorpio Blue 5400 tr/min - 8 mo de cache :
http://www.wdc.com/fr/products/products.asp?driveid=506 (onglet spécifications)


----------



## Pascal_TTH (29 Janvier 2009)

Oui, les plateaux de 250 Go et WD semble aussi particulièrement bien maîtriser le déplacement de la tête (temps d'accès) dans ses toutes dernières générations de disques. De son côté, Seagate est le maître incontestable du taux de transfert.


----------



## mac_gyver (29 Janvier 2009)

En vente chez materiel.net pour env. 110&#8364;
http://www.materiel.net/ctl/Disques_durs_pour_portables/41688-Scorpio_Blue_S_ATA_II_500_Go.html

Extrait d'un commentaire : _"Ben on l'entend pas, et pour les perfs c'est bluffant : image DVD de 4,5 Go transférée dessus (donc en écriture) à 70 Mo/s, ensemble de fichiers Mp3 (5 Go environ avec 10 morceaux de 50 Mo) transféré à 60 Mo/s."_
Apparemment très apprécié pour ses perfs comparables à un 7200 tr/min et sa discrétion sonore  

Moi qui m'étais décidé pour un Seagate Momentus 7200, me revoilà face à un nouveau dilemme ... non mais franchement, z'êtes pas sympas les gars !!!


----------



## Pascal_TTH (30 Janvier 2009)

C'est plein de gens pas sympa ici ! Tu ne le savais pas ?


----------



## mac_gyver (30 Janvier 2009)

Non j'avais jamais remarqué ...  

Par curiosité, je viens de faire un bench du disque dur 3"5 que j'ai dans mon PC fixe :
*Western Digital WD2500KS* 250 Go - 7200 tr/min - Cache 16 Mo
_Les taux de transfert sont moins bons et plus aléatoires mais le temps d'accès bien meilleur ..._





Je remets le bench du *Seagate Momentus 7200.3* (7200 tr/min - 16 Mo de cache) que je prévoyais d'acquérir





Et le bench du *Scorpio Blue* qui est un 5400 tr/min avec 8 Mo de cache :


----------



## oZen (30 Janvier 2009)

Je ne comprends pas bien l'engouement pour ce Scorpio Blue. Le Momentus 7200.3 le bat dans tous les test sauf le burst rate.

EDIT: Si en fait ça doit être le fait qu'il est en 5400 tr/min et la promesse de silence et de basse consommation qui va avec. C'est ça ?


----------



## Fondug (30 Janvier 2009)

Un mot concernant la Ram. Je possède un MB de 2006 cadencé à 1.83 (les premiers à être sortis) et je viens à l'instant de doubler la ram (2 go contre 1 go précédemment) et c'est juste le jour et la nuit...  Et je suis toujours avec le DD d'origine, un pôv' 5400 rpm...


----------



## mac_gyver (30 Janvier 2009)

oZen a dit:


> Je ne comprends pas bien l'engouement pour ce Scorpio Blue. Le Momentus 7200.3 le bat dans tous les test sauf le burst rate.
> 
> EDIT: Si en fait ça doit être le fait qu'il est en 5400 tr/min et la promesse de silence et de basse consommation qui va avec. C'est ça ?


Pour ma part, je le trouve d'un excellent niveau pour un 5400 tr/min et pas si loin d'un 7200 finalement (oui, le Momentus le bat mais il y a des 7200 qui font moins bien non ?).

Les Scorpio Black étant souvent décrits comme des disque très performants mais bruyants, si les Scorpio Blue se montrent silencieux, cela pourraient convaincre certains de rester chez WD ...

EDIT : En tout cas, je ne perds quand même pas de vue le Seagate Momentus 7200.3 
Et pour ceux qui se demanderaient comme moi "c'est quoi le burst rate", il s'agit du taux de transfert :bebe: (pourtant je suis pas nul en anglais )


----------



## oZen (30 Janvier 2009)

Fondug a dit:


> Un mot concernant la Ram. Je possède un MB de 2006 cadencé à 1.83 (les premiers à être sortis) et je viens à l'instant de doubler la ram (2 go contre 1 go précédemment) et c'est juste le jour et la nuit...  Et je suis toujours avec le DD d'origine, un pôv' 5400 rpm...



J'ai pour ma part constaté un mieux, mais rien d'époustouflant. Après tout dépend des utilisations.

Niveau conso. le scorpio blue montre t'il des qualités suffisantes face au Momentus qui justifierait la différence de prix ?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (30 Janvier 2009)

oZen a dit:


> Je ne comprends pas bien l'engouement pour ce Scorpio Blue. Le Momentus 7200.3 le bat dans tous les test sauf le burst rate.
> 
> EDIT: Si en fait ça doit être le fait qu'il est en 5400 tr/min et la promesse de silence et de basse consommation qui va avec. C'est ça ?



Il n'y a pas de disque de 500 Go en 7200 rpm. Et le Scorpio Blue de 500 Go, bien que limité à 5400 rpm, a des performances de très haut niveau notamment le temps d'accès.

@mac_gyver : les chutes de taux de transfert, c'est typique quand on fait le test sur une machine avec des logiciels installés et de programmes qui tournent. Sinon, c'est une pente assez linéaire. En général, il vaut mieux faire le test juste après avoir installé Windows et rien d'autre.


----------



## mac_gyver (30 Janvier 2009)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> *Il n'y a pas de disque de 500 Go en 7200 rpm*. Et le Scorpio Blue de 500 Go, bien que limité à 5400 rpm, a des performances de très haut niveau notamment le temps d'accès.


Ah oui, et le dernier Seagate Momentus 7200.4, il existe pas en version 500 Go ?  bon, je te l'accorde, il est pas évident à trouver et sur MacWay, il y a un délai de 11 jours avant envoi ...
http://www.materiel.net/ctl/Disques_durs_pour_portables/45049-Momentus_7200_4_S_ATA_II_500_Go.html



Pascal_TTH a dit:


> @mac_gyver : les chutes de taux de transfert, c'est typique quand on fait le test sur une machine avec des logiciels installés et de programmes qui tournent. Sinon, c'est une pente assez linéaire. En général, il vaut mieux *faire le test juste après avoir installé Windows* et rien d'autre.


Compris  ça m'avait fait drôle sur le moment de voir ces chutes sur le graphique


----------



## mac_gyver (30 Janvier 2009)

Je viens de trouver un test HD tune sur la version 7200.2 précédent la 7200.3 des Seagate Momentus : apparemment, il faisait encore mieux au niveau du temps d'accès (*14.5 ms pour le 7200.2* contre presque *16 ms pour le 7200.3* ) Image à l'appui :

*Seagate Momentus 7200.2*






*Seagate Momentus 7200.1 *pour comparer la première génération de Momentus 7200 tr/min aux autres :





Comme mon post à créer une nouvelle page, je remets le test du *Seagate Momentus 7200.3* 
J'attends impatiemment de voir un bench du 7200.4 :





*SSD 64 Go* rien que pour rêver:


----------



## Pascal_TTH (30 Janvier 2009)

J'aime autant celui-ci !  Intel X25-m dans le Thinkpad T61 du travail.





Et encore, il est limité dans un portable. Sur un PC de bureau, il fait 210 Mo/s tout le temps.


----------



## mac_gyver (31 Janvier 2009)

C'est le nec plus ultra en terme de disque ! 
Je te propose un deal : je me commande le 7200.4 tout de suite et je te le fais livrer ; et toi, tu m'envoies ce SSD Intel pour mon MacBook :style: :king: :love: Ok ? 
A titre d'info, il vaut combien celui-là ? C'est de la mémoire SLC ?


----------



## mac_gyver (31 Janvier 2009)

*Seagate Momentus 7200.4* premier test que je viens de trouver :





Il n'a pas été effectué avec HD Tune : le _random access time_ correspond-il à l'_access time_ de HD Tune ? Si oui, alors le 7200.4 ne fait pas mieux que le 7200.3 : 16.6 ms pour la dernière génération et 16 pour l'ancienne ... par contre, il y a un mieux en lecture :rose:

Ceci dit, et comme on l'avait vu avant dans le topic, Seagate annonçait les mêmes performances pour les 7200.3 et les 7200.4, donc on peut considérer que les - petites - différences de résultats des tests s'explique par le logiciel utilisé et les configuration des machines de test.


----------



## mac_gyver (31 Janvier 2009)

L'image du test étant partie du post précédent, je l'ai retrouvée et uploadée moi-même. Un modo fera le ménage 

*Seagate Momentus 7200.4* premier test que je viens de trouver :





Il n'a pas été effectué avec HD Tune : le _random access time_ correspond-il à l'_access time_ de HD Tune ? Si oui, alors le 7200.4 ne fait pas mieux que le 7200.3 : 16.6 ms pour la dernière génération et 16 pour l'ancienne ... par contre, il y a un mieux en lecture 

Ceci dit, et comme on l'avait vu avant dans le topic, Seagate annonçait les mêmes performances pour les 7200.3 et les 7200.4, donc on peut considérer que les - petites - différences de résultats des tests s'explique par le logiciel utilisé et les configuration des machines de test.

*Seagate Momentus 5400.3* : il manquait quand même un test du disque d'origine  Ce qui est quand même étonnant, c'est que le temps d'accès est aussi bon voir légèrement mieux que sur un 7200 tr/min ... par contre, les taux de transfert sont à la ramasse ! lol


----------



## Pascal_TTH (1 Février 2009)

mac_gyver 

Merci pour le graphe du disque. Entre HD Tach et HD Tune, il y a toujours des petits écarts au niveau du temps d'accès et des taux de transfert. En général, pour un même disque, HD Tach donne un temps d'accès un peu plus long. 

Il reste à savoir ce qu'il en est du bruit... C'est pas gagné ! Sinon, le Scorpio Blue de 500 Go fait plus que bien se défendre face au derniers 7200 rpm. Il a un très bon temps d'accès. 

Je me demande ce que donnera le WD 500 Go 7200 rpm !  Non, non, ce n'est pas pour semer le doute. 


PS : Le SSD, c'est malheureusement pas du matos perso. C'est une mémoire MLC. Je ne sais pas quel est son prix actuel mais 80 Go, c'est peu.


----------



## mac_gyver (1 Février 2009)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Je me demande ce que donnera le WD 500 Go 7200 rpm !  Non, non, ce n'est pas pour semer le doute.



Lol !  C'est clair que les performances du nouveau Scorpio Blue sont intéressantes ! Il a quasiment le même débit en écriture, lecture, temps d'accès et taux de transfert que le Seagate Momentus 7200.3 que je convoite ! (mais il est plus cher, alors quel intérêt ?:rose

J'aimerais bien que Western Digital mette à jour la version Black. Je me demande si un 7200 tr/min en 2"5 peux descendre sous les 14 sec ? Quand je vois leur Velociraptor à 10000 tr/min qui a un temps d'accès de 5 ou 6 sec ! Dommage qu'il soit trop haut pour rentrer dans un MacBook  mais bon, j'imagine que la conso et les vibrations se feraient aussi sentir !  

Aujourd'hui, je pense que le Seagate 7200.3 320 Go à 70-80 est la meilleure affaire à faire. Après, pour de meilleures performances (peut être pas très flagrantes en pratique ?), il vaut mieux se pencher sur le cas du Seagate Momentus 7200.4 ou attendre la prochaine version des Western Digital Scorpio Black 

PS: je reviens sur le prix du SSD que tu as à ton travail, il est à 700 chez MacWay :affraid: :rateau: (et encore, le tarif a descendu depuis quelques temps !  )


----------



## Fondug (3 Février 2009)

Tain, ce fil est fait pour moi ou presque... Aprés avoir rajouté de la ram vendredi, mon DD est décédé dimanche, gnéééé. J'ai comparé quelques disques 5400 et 7200 et j'ai finalement opté pour un seagate momentus 5400 tout simple de 160 go.

Je n'ai pas un besoin énorme de puissance et je le trouve super silencieux et avec les 2 go de ram désormais, le mb chauffe beaucoup moins.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (10 Février 2009)

http://www.materiel.net/ctl/Disques_durs_pour_portables/45049-Momentus_7200_4_S_ATA_II_500_Go.html

Momentus 7200.4 500 Go en pré-commande : 140 


----------



## mac_gyver (10 Février 2009)

Merci pour l'info !

Perso j'ai opté pour :
- Seagate Momentus 7200.3 160 Go
- Boîtier 2"5 en USB 2 autoalimenté
- Démontage du HDD d'origine + remontage dans le boîtier externe
- Montage du nouveau disque dans le MacBook

Opérations effectuées par un magasin qui vend du Mac, là où j'ai acheté mon Macbook en fait  Comme je compte me rendre au Luxembourg à la fin du mois, je profiterai de faire l'upgrade de mon Mac en même temps


----------



## pac1404 (13 Février 2009)

J'ai acheté un Macbook blanc hier et comme j'ai un peu de peine à comprendre les graph par ici, vous auriez juste un DD de plus de 300gb à 7200 tours à me conseiller ?

POur la RAM je crois que j'ai compris, je vais prendre du 2x2gb 667Mhz DDR2 SDRAM.

Et finalement vous connaissez un bon site en Suisse ?


----------



## mac_gyver (13 Février 2009)

En disque dur 7200 tr/min de plus de 300 Go, il y a le Seagate Momentus 320 Go en version 7200.3 qui bénéficie d'un prix intéressant puisque les 7200.4 arrivent. Si tu veux vraiment beaucoup de place, alors il y a le Momentus 500 Go 7200.4 toujours chez Seagate mais il est en précommande sur les sites de vente en ligne. 

On a aussi parlé du Western Digital Scorpio Black 500 Go qui offre d'excellentes performances (équivalentes au 7200.3 en tout cas) mais qui possède un point noir : il fait du bruit dans pas mal de portable.

Après, pour les bons plans suisses, je ne sais pas :rose:

PS: 4 Go de RAM, c'est peut être la puissance maxi du MacBook Blanc, mais à voir par rapport à ton utilisation si c'est vraiment utile. N'oublie pas que les derniers MacBlanc ont un processeur graphique que les anciennes générations n'avaient pas  Pour moi, 4 Go de RAM, c'est pour ceux qui ont besoin de pas mal de ressources lorsqu'ils utilisent des logiciels lourds en même temps comme Photoshop + Dreamweaver + Flash. Pour du montage vidéo (amateur), 2 Go c'est amplement suffisant


----------



## pac1404 (16 Février 2009)

Merci pour cette excellente réponse. En cherchant j'ai vu un modèle avec "G-Force Protection". Ca apporte quelque chose sans prendre plus de place dans le MBB ?

Et j'ai trouvé sur google le site www.daretshop.ch et ça serait http://www.darestshop.ch/fr/products/kta-mb6672g-kingston-ram qui serait la 2x2gb 667Mhz DDR2 SDRAM pour mon MBBlanc :mouais: ?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (16 Février 2009)

pac1404 a dit:


> Merci pour cette excellente réponse. En cherchant j'ai vu un modèle avec "G-Force Protection". Ca apporte quelque chose sans prendre plus de place dans le MBB ?
> 
> Et j'ai trouvé sur google le site www.daretshop.ch et ça serait http://www.darestshop.ch/fr/products/kta-mb6672g-kingston-ram qui serait la 2x2gb 667Mhz DDR2 SDRAM pour mon MBBlanc :mouais: ?




Pour les MacBook Pro, non, car il y a déjà un accéléromètre dans le portable, c'est donc totalement inutile (ce serait redondant). Par contre, je ne sais pas si c'est aussi le cas des MacBook. Sinon, le disque a la même taille. C'est un petit composant sur la plaquette électronique du disque dur.

Pour la mémoire, il y a LDLC ou 1000ordi en Suisse.


----------



## mac_gyver (17 Février 2009)

Depuis mai 2007, les MacBook intègrent un capteur de chute (voir l'article sur Clubic : http://www.clubic.com/actualite-73736-nouveaux-apple-macbook.html)

_NB : je ne dis pas que ce capteur n'est pas présent sur les modèles précédents, mais je n'ai pas trouvé d'info à ce sujet._

Dans ton cas pac1404, ton MacBook intègre déjà ce dispositif


----------



## pac1404 (17 Février 2009)

Ok merci. Bon je ne vais pas me stresser pour la commande, le MBB est pas encore arrivé et avec la neige qu'on ramasse sur la tronche (je suis en montagne) c'est pas un transporteur qui va vouloir monter pour me l'amener :rateau:

Ca me laisse le temps de faire ma commande


----------



## Simphusband (17 Février 2009)

sSalut à tous.....


J'ai monter il y a quelques mois disque WD scorpio black 250 Go dans mon macbook unibody.
Vraiment plus rapide que le 5400tr d'origine.....

......mais et un grand MAIS.....trops de bruits et de vibrations....j'ai deja fait faire un échange standard par WD mais le nouveau disque est tout aussi bruyant...

J'ai remonté mon disque d'origine mais c'est lent...(je suis en fac de bio et j'ai realiser un petit programme en C++ qui fait pas mal d'acces disque).

je voudrai trouver un disque rapide ET silencieux (malheureusement pas les moyens pour un SDD).
d'apres ce que j'ai lu il y a le :
Momentus 7200.4 500 Go dont on ne connaît pas grand chose en terme de bruit
WD scorpio blue qui est un 5400 mais avec de bon temps d'accès (et le reste le bruit??).

500go me sont inutiles mais 250 est le minimum pour moi.

a votre avis que faut il faire?? un scorpio blue, attendre plus d'écho de Momentus??
 Ou braquer une banque et acheter un SDD.??


----------



## Pascal_TTH (17 Février 2009)

Simphusband a dit:


> sSalut à tous.....
> 
> 
> J'ai monter il y a quelques mois disque WD scorpio black 250 Go dans mon macbook unibody.
> ...



Pareil avec mon T61p, j'ai eu tous les 320 Go 7200 rpm et j'ai fini par remettre le Momentus 7200.2 200 Go. C'était le meilleur rapport silence/performances. J'ai aussi testé un Scorpio Blue qui n'était pas trop bruyant dans le T61p, dans mon MacBook Pro, c'est trop bruyant. Pour le moment, je reste avec l'Hitachi 200 Go 5400 rpm. C'est pas une flèche mais il fait vraiment très peu de bruit.


----------



## mac_gyver (18 Février 2009)

Si vous pouvez patienter jusque début mars, je pourrai vous faire une analyse assez complète du Seagate Momentus 7200.3 que je fais installer le 28 février 

J'ai créé un fichier comparatif avec toutes les infos dont je dispose sur le disque d'origine et je compte refaire les mêmes tests avec le 7200.3 : timings théoriques, vitesse de démarrage/lancement d'applications, autonomie effective de la batterie, volume sonore dans divers contextes (au bureau, seul dans une pièce, la nuit dans un silence total ...)

Je donnerai mes premières impressions dès le 1er ou le 2 mars et je publierai le benchmark après une semaine d'utilisation


----------



## oZen (18 Février 2009)

Ha ben ça c'est cool monsieur. Moi j'attends !


----------



## smog (18 Février 2009)

Ca c'est une excellente idée !

Merci à toi !


----------



## Fondug (18 Février 2009)

mac_gyver a dit:


> Depuis mai 2007, les MacBook intègrent un capteur de chute (voir l'article sur Clubic : http://www.clubic.com/actualite-73736-nouveaux-apple-macbook.html)
> 
> _NB : je ne dis pas que ce capteur n'est pas présent sur les modèles précédents, mais je n'ai pas trouvé d'info à ce sujet._



Ayant un MB de Mai 2006, je te confirme qu'il est également présent. Je crois qu'il l'ont mis dans tous les MB de cette génération, les premiers MB blancs et noirs donc.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (18 Février 2009)

C'est à dire quand Apple est passé aux processeurs Intel ? Je ne connais pas encore bien les tous anciens modèles. En tout cas, c'est une bonne idée. Peu de constructeur intègrent cette fonction. En fait, à part Apple et IBM devenu Lenovo, je ne connais pas d'autres constructeurs. HP peut-être mais seulement très récemment (si c'est avéré).


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2009)

Ils se font attendre leur disque dur chez Seagate personne a des news pour savoir a quel date que c'est prévu


----------



## Pascal_TTH (19 Février 2009)

Il leur arrive d'annoncer les disques presque 9 mois avant leur sortie...  Alors on est plus à trois semaines près. :rateau: Si ?


----------



## Fondug (21 Février 2009)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> C'est à dire quand Apple est passé aux processeurs Intel ?



Pour les MB en tout cas; mai 2006 correspond aux premiers modèles MB blancs sortis des usines, en remplacement des iBook. Je ne me rappelle plus en revanche si les Powerbook (ancien MBP) étaient déjà passé sur intel ou étaient encore en ppc à l'époque.


----------



## mac_gyver (22 Février 2009)

Concernant les PowerBook : la dernière mise à jour des G4 date de 2005 avec comme nouveautés :
- le trackpad avec défilement à deux doigts
- le Sudden Motion Sensor (capteur de chute)
- une meilleure résolution : 1440x960 pour le 15" (soit plus que l'ancien 17") et 1680x1050 pour le 17" (
- amélioration de l'autonomie (gain d'environ 1 heure pour atteindre 5 à 6 heures). 
- intégration de la mémoire DDR2 et des disques dur plus rapides. 

source : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/PowerBook

Apple a changé le nom de ses portables PowerBook en MacBook Pro lors de l'intégration de processeurs Intel


----------



## Berthold (22 Février 2009)

Constat après changement : sur le MacBook en signature, j'ai changé le DD 120 Go 5400tr/mn d'origine par un Seagate Momentus 7200.3, 320Go et donc 7200tr/mn, il y a un peu plus de deux semaines.

Je n'ai pour l'instant constaté aucun bruit ni aucune surchauffe par rapport au précédent. Par contre, un gain de réactivité certain, en particulier quand je tripatouille de la vidéo, de la photo ou du son : ouvrir, enregistrer/exporter, et j'ai même l'impression que certaines opérations qui devraient se passer en RAM ont gagné en vitesse. Soit c'est psychologique, soit c'est en swap je ne suis pas compétent pour en juger objectivement.

Quoiqu'il en soit, que du positif.
:love:


----------



## steflinskysyste (23 Février 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai un MBP 2.33ghz avec un disque 5200 trs 120 giga d'origine, je les changer par un western scorpio 7200 trs 320 giga et hormis un peut de bruit sourd il y a quand même une différence lorsque je traite de la vidéo, au démarrage et globalement il est plus réactif.

J'ai pus remarquer via le widget iStat que le disque dure n'est plus surchargé et qu'il ne chauffe pas beaucoup plus ... j'ai l'impression que je tire plus du processeur et que l'ordi en générale chauffe un peut moins lors de gros calcul.

Tout en sachant que j'ai changer le disque dure juste apres la mise a jour de leopard 10.5.6.


----------



## Taum (28 Février 2009)

Je viens de changer le DD 160 Go 5400tr/mn d'origine du MB alu 2GHz par un Seagate Momentus 7200.3 en 320Go, il y a un peu plus d'une semaine.

Constat général: l'ordi est plus réactif, j'ai plus de place :rateau: mais sa "souffle" un peu plus que mon DD d'origine (on pouvait entendre un très léger souffle sur le DD d'origine, et il est à peine plus fort). Rien de méchant mais la différence s'entend un peu.
Globalement, je suis très satisfait de mon changement, qui apporte une touche de punch en plus à la machine, et le souffle perceptible est très négligeable et laisse vite place aux nouvelles performances du MB.


----------



## p.boussaguet (1 Mars 2009)

Salut, je suis un newnew chez Mac alors excusez ma question méga con !

Je souhaite changer le disque d'origine de mon MB Alu à venir par un Seagate 7200 rpm mais commment s'y prend-on techniquement pour transférer TOUT le contenu (fichiers et application ...) du disque original sur le nouveau disque ?

Un vendeur m'a expliqué que même si je fais cette opération à l'ouverture de mon new MB j'allais perdre iLife car s'il est implanté sur le disque fourni, il n'est pas présent sur le disque de restauration fourni. Ainsi, en procédant de la sorte, je me retrouverais avec mon OS d'origine mais pas les applis iLife ... et le CD n'est par fourni je crois.

Faut-il cloner le disque originel sur le nouveau, mais comment, puis placer le nouveau disque dans le MB ? J'ai fais ça sur mon vieux PC récemment, cela fonctionne parfaitement, mais sous Mac ?????!!!!

Merci de votre aide ..... Un futur utilisateur du BM très impatient !


----------



## Simphusband (1 Mars 2009)

Salut

Perso j'ai un boîtier externe usb, dans lequel je met le nouveaux disque, je clone le clone le disque du portable via Carbon copy cloner.
Je change le disque.... et tu retrouve comme avant.

tu met ton ancien disque dans le boitier et tu as un disque externe en plus....

http://www.bombich.com/software/index.html



Pour en revenir aux différents disques... des nouvelles du 7200.4 de seagate??? un test???  je trouve peu d'infos dessus et encore moins sur le bruit.....

Rémy


----------



## mac_gyver (1 Mars 2009)

p.boussaguet a dit:


> Salut, je suis un newnew chez Mac alors excusez ma question méga con !
> 
> Je souhaite changer le disque d'origine de mon MB Alu à venir par un Seagate 7200 rpm mais commment s'y prend-on techniquement pour transférer TOUT le contenu (fichiers et application ...) du disque original sur le nouveau disque ?
> 
> ...


Pour ce qui est d'iLife, je l'utilise depuis que j'ai mon Mac, j'ai déjà réinstallé Mac OS-X deux fois et après formatage (même opération à faire après changement de disque), je n'ai eu qu'à réintégrer ma dernière sauvegarde Time Machine : j'ai récupéré mes zics, mes photos, le tout sans soucis ... 
*Avec un MacBook, il doit y avoir 2 DVD livrés* pour réinstaller Mac OS-X et iLife, à moins que ce ne soit différent sur les derniers modèles ?  Mais çà m'étonnerait ...
Donc avec Léopard pour changer le HDD : sauvegarde intégrale Time Machine sur HDD externe, démonte ancien disque, monte du nouveau, installation de Mac OS-X, réintégration de ta sauvegarde Time Machine


----------



## pomme85 (4 Mars 2009)

Bonjour!

J'hésitais entre 2 disques dur pour remplacer celui de mon macbook pro, le Seagate Momentus 7200.3 320Go et le Western Digital Scorpio Black 7200t 320Go. 

Je pense me tourner vers le Seagate car le WD est apparemment plus bruyant selon les avis que j'ai lu...


----------



## Berthold (4 Mars 2009)

mac_gyver a dit:


> *Avec un MacBook, il doit y avoir 2 DVD livrés* pour réinstaller Mac OS-X et iLife, à moins que ce ne soit différent sur les derniers modèles ?  Mais çà m'étonnerait ...


Ben non, tu as raison, c'et une bête question de taille. Peut-être l'abandon de la couche PPC dans le futur Leopard Snow permettra-t-il de gagner considérablement de la place, mais pour l'instant, 2 DVD, oui.


----------



## mac_gyver (6 Mars 2009)

Les 7200.4 sont toujours en précommande chez MacWay et Materiel.net

De mon côté, mon 7200.3 met du temps à arriver ! Toujours rien reçu ... çà commence à devenir long, j'ai passé commande courant février :sleep: Mais rassurez-vous, je vous tient au courant des perfs et tests dans le détail dès qu'il sera monté


----------



## pomme85 (6 Mars 2009)

mac_gyver a dit:


> Les 7200.4 sont toujours en précommande chez MacWay et Materiel.net
> 
> De mon côté, mon 7200.3 met du temps à arriver ! Toujours rien reçu ... çà commence à devenir long, j'ai passé commande courant février :sleep: Mais rassurez-vous, je vous tient au courant des perfs et tests dans le détail dès qu'il sera monté



Tu l'as commandé où ?
J'ai pris le mien chez Macway, je l'ai commandé mercredi je devrais le recevoir demain!

Je vous dirais aussi ce qu'il en ai sur mon macbook pro


----------



## doloris (6 Mars 2009)

mac_gyver a dit:


> Les 7200.4 sont toujours en précommande chez MacWay et Materiel.net



Réponse de MacWay pour savoir à combien de temps ils estimaient le délai:

_Nous ne disposons pas de délai sur ce produit car il s'agit d'une rupture constructeur. _


----------



## mac_gyver (6 Mars 2009)

J'ai eu mon magasin Mac au téléphone tout à l'heure et voici le topo :

- la gamme des Seagate Momentus 7200.3 s'est réduite aux versions 250 et 320 Go, ce qui explique le fait que mon 160 n'arrive pas puisqu'il n'y en a plus a priori 

- pour l'instant, les 7200.4 ne sont pas dispo. Ils se fournissent chez Samsung avec les Spinpoint MP2 pour les 500 Go et 7200 tr/min et affirment que leurs performances sont très bonnes*

- je vais au Luxembourg faire installer mon Momentus 7200.3 320 Go - à la place du 160, hmmm - demain pour 81&#8364; (moins cher que Materiel.net  ) Je reviendrais rendre des comptes prochainement 


_*On a vu beaucoup de Mac-User se plaindre de bugs avec des Samsung SpinPoint : il y a une série qu'il faut éviter apparemment. Ces bugs sont produits avec des 5400 tr/min dont les références Samsung se terminent par "JI". En revanche, aucun soucis ni retour constaté du côté de leur atelier pour les 7200 tr/min _


----------



## mac_gyver (7 Mars 2009)

Voilà, le nouveau disque dur est installé  Donc c'est le Seagate Momentus 7200.3 320 Go qui officie désormais sous mon poignet droit à la place du Seagate Momentus 5400.3 d'origine.

Cela fait quelques heures que je l'utilise après avoir réinstallé Léopard sans encombre et réintégré la dernière sauvegarde Time Machine en un peu plus d'une heure.

Mes premières impressions à chaud : il y a un gain de performances net au lancement d'iTunes, d'iPhoto et de Photoshop. Dans les manipulations courantes (navigation dans les dossiers, ouvertures de fichiers) il me semble que le nouveau soit un peu plus à l'aise que l'ancien donc globalement, je dirai que la rapidité d'exécution a évolué dans le bon sens 
Question vibrations, rien à signaler, çà ne change pas du 5400 tr/min, pas de surchauffe après une heure d'utilisation non plus ; côté décibels, il est - très - légèrement plus audible que le 5400 mais il faut être seul dans une pièce sans aucun bruit (comme en ce moment) pour s'en rendre compte.

Ca se présente plutôt bien et je vais passer la semaine prochaine à terminer le benchmark que j'avais commencé avec le 5400 tr/min afin de produire un comparatif théorique, un comparatif de timings et un comparatif de "ressenti utilisateur" réalistes et consultables dans un prochain post .

à très bientôt donc !


----------



## Pascal_TTH (7 Mars 2009)

Merci mac_gyver !


----------



## Pascal_TTH (9 Mars 2009)

Je pense prendre le Western Digital Scorpio Blue de 500 Go. Il consomme moins que l'Hitachi 5400 rpm que j'ai actuellement et a de très bonnes performances. D'après un ami qui en utilise plusieurs, le niveau sonore est très faible. Et puis j'aurai absolument tout mes documents/fichiers dans le MacBook Pro.


----------



## Simphusband (9 Mars 2009)

Je veux bien des retours sur le scopio blue.
Je cherche toujours silence et performance.....je n'ai pas besoin de "beaucoup" de place... 250 minimum....
mais bon si le Scorpio blue et silencieux ET performant........ je trouverai bien de quoi le remplir....


----------



## mac_gyver (9 Mars 2009)

Coucou les amis 

Chose promise, chose due, me voici au rapport quant au changement de disque dur de mon MacBook (Seagate 5400 > Seagate 7200)  Le fichier est en pièce jointe au présent message.

Sur le papier, on constate un réel mieux sur tous les points, une impression que l'on ressent également à l'usage.

*Le résultat est flagrant pour le démarrage du MacBook et le traitement de gros fichier*s (ouverture, enregistrement, copie). 
Si vous transférer plus d' 1 Go de puis une clef USB vers un 7200 tr/min, vous gagnerez environs 1 minute, ce qui n'est pas neutre  En revanche pour des dossiers de petite taille, c'est du pareil au même entre le 7200 et le 5400.
De la même manière, les applications "lourdes" comme *iTunes, iPhoto et Photoshop se lancent bien plus vite*. L'exportation de gros fichiers Photoshop (affiche A3 en 300 dpi par ex.) est plus rapide. Même si je n'ai pas inclus de test avec iMovie, on sent que le Mac est plus à l'aise pour ouvrir et gérer les projets. 

Globalement, *c'est le système lui-même qui semble bénéficier du punch du 7200* : les "stacks" avec beaucoup d'éléments s'ouvrent un peu plu vite, Mail patauge un peu moins avec mes "messages envoyés" ...

*10 minutes : je m'attendais à perdre bien plus en autonomie*, mais comme Pascal_TTH l'avait souligné au début de cette discussion, l'impact de la consommation du disque dur sur la consommation globale est quasiment négligeable ! La confirmation m'a été donnée hier soir 

Sur le plan du dégagement de chaleur, *le Seagate 7200.3 ne chauffe vraiment pas plus que le disque d'origine*. Il se fait un tout petit peu plus entendre lorsqu'on est seul dans une pièce. Sinon, lorsque que des gens discutent autour de vous, ou si la TV fonctionne, il faut vraiment approcher son oreille du Mac pour faire la différence.

Voilà ce que je peux vous dire en résumé, il y a plus de détails sur les conditions de test en dessous 

_NB : Tous les tests ont été exécutés dans des conditions identiques. Le nombre de musiques sur iTunes est resté le même, même remarque pour iPhoto et le nombre d'applications. La tenue de la batterie a été testée suite à une charge complète (témoin vert allumé) puis avec une utilisation bureautique (numbers, texedit, pages) + navigation Internet, le tout avec un éclairage à 50% (conditions : 180 cycles pour le test 5400 et 190 cycles pour le 7200)._

Quelques indications sur la machine de test :
*MacBook Santa Rosa late 2007*
Intel Core 2 Duo 2.2 GHz
4 Mo de cache N2 - FSB 800 MHz
2 Go de RAM DDR2
PC2-5300, 667 MHz
*Espace occupé sur le disque dur : *
37 Go sur 111 Go effectifs sur le Seagate 5400.3 d'origine
37 Go sur 297 Go effectifs sur le Seagate 7200.3
*iTunes :*
27 albums - 2,26 Go
*iPhoto :*
4683 photos dans 92 événements
taille de la bibliothèque : 9 Go
*Dossier "applications" :*
Applications de Léopard + iLife 08
Adobe Photoshop + Illustrator CS3
Cyberduck
Flip4Mac
iBank
MS Messenger:Mac
Onyx
Taille sur le disque :  4,8 Go

*PS : si vous avez appréciez, merci de faire péter les points disco siouplé !!!*


----------



## Pascal_TTH (9 Mars 2009)

Super ton PDF ! Moi qui passe ma vie à faire des benchs, je n'ai jamais trouvé un tableau plus parlant... 

Normalement, je ferai un retour sur le Scorpio Blue fin de semaine. Un ventilateur de mon MBP fait du bruit et Apple va le changer. Dans la foulée, j'ai demandé qu'ils montent mon Scorpio Blue de 500 Go.


----------



## mac_gyver (9 Mars 2009)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Super ton PDF ! Moi qui passe ma vie à faire des benchs, je n'ai jamais trouvé un tableau plus parlant...


Merci pour le compliment, j'apprécie 

PS : si tu veux le tableau (.numbers) pour faire tes benchs avec le Scorpio Blue, te gène pas pour demander :love:


----------



## Pascal_TTH (10 Mars 2009)

Pour ceux qui ne seraient pas habitué à ce genre de graphe, il s'agit du taux de transfert sur toute la surface du disques. Les transfer rates doivent être les plus élevés et l'access time le plus faible.

Le Western Digital Scorpio Blue a un excellent taux de transfert moyen (62 Mo/s) et un bon temps d'accès 16,6 ms. Le Seagate Momentus 7200.3 320 Go qui m'intéressait a un taux moyen de 69,2 Mo/s et un temps d'accès de 16 ms. 

Seagate Momentus 7200.2 200 Go ST9200420AS :






Seagate Momentus 5400.4 250 Go ST9250827AS :





Hitachi TravelStar 5K250 200 Go HTS542520K9S (mon MacBook Pro) :





Western Digital Scorpio Blue 160 Go WD1600BEVS-60VAT :





Western Digital Scorpio Blue 500 Go WD5000BEVT :





Seagate Momentus 7200.3 320 Go ST9320421ASG :


----------



## arthus8 (10 Mars 2009)

Merci pour les avis 

Je viens de commander mon momentus 7200.3 pour mon agrandir mon petit MB


----------



## mac_gyver (10 Mars 2009)

arthus8 a dit:


> Merci pour les avis
> Je viens de commander mon momentus 7200.3 pour mon agrandir mon petit MB


Un choix sûr ! 

@ Pascal_TTH : le Scorpio Blue a l'air de très bien se débrouiller pour un 5400 tr/min ! La différence est-elle aussi effective dans la réalité ? Est-ce qu'on peut réellement affirmer que le Scorpio Blue 5400 rpm est équivalent à un 7200 rpm en terme de performances ?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (10 Mars 2009)

Je fais d'autres mesures dans la soirée (la nuit). Il reste toujours des avantages aux 7200 rpm en raison du temps d'accès et des taux de transfert qui sont plus élevés en général. Les 7200 rpm ont aussi en général 16 Mo de cache contre 8 Mo sur les 5400 rpm. Malheureusement, je n'ai qu'un 7200.2 et pas d'autres 7200 rpm récents...

Je pense que le Scorpio Blue 500 Go est quand même un des meilleurs 5400 rpm si ce n'est le meilleur 5400 rpm actuel.


----------



## gridaz (12 Mars 2009)

Je viens de commander un Scorpio Black 320 sans détecteur de chute sur Amazon.co.uk, je le reçois demain avant 13h.

Je souhaitais y passer depuis longtemps, puisque mon DD stock sur le Macbook est trop petit et trop lent...

Après avoir lu les commentaires sur le Momentus je me suis demandé si je n'avais pas fait une erreur, celui-ci étant encore un peu moins cher (70£ au lieu de 76£)
Au final je m'en tire à 91&#8364;, frais de port express compris, au taux actuel (mais comme je paie en Livre finalement c'est juste pour comparer).


Voila je prépare qques tests et compte rendus pour ce week end. Je vous donnerais mon avis si ça en intéresse (et même dans le cas contraire )


----------



## colbosc (12 Mars 2009)

Dans un MB, j'ai un 160 Go que je veux remplacer pour abriter davantage de sessions...

J'hésite entre un 500 Go moins rapide (500 Go Samsung Spinpoint M6 SATA 2,5" 5400t 8Mo interne HM500LI/Y) avec 5400 et 8 Mo, ou un 320 Go comme ceux dont vous venez de parler plus haut.

La vitesse est-elle vraiment importante quand les fichier de travail ne sont pas trop lourds ? Je ne fais pas de vidéo sur cette machine notamment


----------



## mac_gyver (12 Mars 2009)

gridaz a dit:


> Je viens de commander un Scorpio Black 320 sans détecteur de chute sur Amazon.co.uk, je le reçois demain avant 13h ...
> Voila je prépare qques tests et compte rendus pour ce week end. Je vous donnerais mon avis si ça en intéresse (et même dans le cas contraire )


Ah ben ça oui qu'on attend ! 



colbosc a dit:


> La vitesse est-elle vraiment importante quand les fichier de travail ne sont pas trop lourds ? Je ne fais pas de vidéo sur cette machine notamment


Un 7200 tr/min influe beaucoup sur la manipulation de fichiers lourds (video, photoshop ...) sur l'exécution d'applications lourdes (iTunes, iPhoto, iMovie ...) et sur le temps de démarrage du système. Il faut quand même relativiser (voir mon bench en .pdf)
Dans ton cas, je regarderai plus du côté d'un 5400 de grande capacité avec de bonnes perfs comme le dernier Western Digital Scorpio Blue de 500 Go dont Pascal_TTH nous a fait des éloges. Attention aux Samsung Spinpoint 5400, il y en a pas mal qui ont eu des soucis avec ces modèles (référence constructeur qui se termine par "JI") ... :rose:


----------



## Pascal_TTH (12 Mars 2009)

colbosc a dit:


> Dans un MB, j'ai un 160 Go que je veux remplacer pour abriter davantage de sessions...
> 
> J'hésite entre un 500 Go moins rapide (500 Go Samsung Spinpoint M6 SATA 2,5" 5400t 8Mo interne HM500LI/Y) avec 5400 et 8 Mo, ou un 320 Go comme ceux dont vous venez de parler plus haut.
> 
> La vitesse est-elle vraiment importante quand les fichier de travail ne sont pas trop lourds ? Je ne fais pas de vidéo sur cette machine notamment



Pas Samsung, les performances sont trop moyennes. Plus de 20 ms de temps d'accès... 






Franchement, c'est pas le genre de disque que j'achèterais.


----------



## mac_gyver (13 Mars 2009)

Oulà, oui ! Si les Spinpoint MP2 7200 rpm tiennent la route (un peu derrière Seagate et Western Digital), les 5400 ont l'air très moyens


----------



## gridaz (13 Mars 2009)

Bon j'ai oublié de faire de nouveaux tests avec l'ancien, mais je devrais pouvoir retrouver mes anciens sous Xbench.

Le lancement des applications, même petites est clairement accéléré, le démarrage  revanche moyennement à voir sur la durée.
Ce que je recherchais avant tout était la taille de stockage donc je suis satisfait d'avoir doublé.

Je vous communiquerais les débits après avoir fait tourné XBench et peut-être qques utilitaires sous Win (HDParm, etc).


----------



## mac_gyver (13 Mars 2009)

Comme on reparle des benchs et du Scorpio Black 7200 tr/min, je voulais revenir sur les "nuisances sonores" : je ne sais pas si le Scorpio Black est aussi bruyant que ce qu'on a dit et lu à ce propos, *peut être pourrais-tu nous en dire plus vis à vis de ton ancien HDD* ?

Ce que j'ai remarqué de mon côté c'est que *le nombre de décibels émis varie en fonction du type de support sur lequel est posé le MacBook*. Je m'explique : lorsque j'avais mon disque d'origine, je ne l'entendais jamais, mais le nouveau 7200 tr/min se fait entendre - légèrement - par moments : par exemple, sur une table ou un bureau, je ne l'entends pas plus que l'ancien, mais si je mets le Mac sur un support moins stable (tablette coulissante, plumard ...) alors les vibrations semblent moins absorbées et le niveau sonore augmente


----------



## gridaz (14 Mars 2009)

Tu fais bien d'aborder le sujet, ma conclusion *aucun changement par rapport à l'ancien*, en tous cas sur la table sur laquelle je l'utilise la plupart du temps. Même en collant l'oreille je ne l'entends toujours pas dans un environnement calme (mais pas silencieux).

Mon ancien faisait beaucoup de bruit sur ma table de nuit (résonance probablement) il faudrait que je teste avec celui-ci... 


Au niveau des perfs, XBench m'annonce un petit *62,82* sous 10.5.6, là ou l'ancien atteignait *30,22* mais sous  .2 !

Mon précédent disque était le très mauvais Hitachi 160go, livré de base avec les Macbook Blanc Penryn de Février 2008. (reste de la config: C2D 2.4Ghz + 4GO de RAM Gskil 4-4-4)

Pour les détails:

*AVANT*

Disk Test	*30.22* 
		Sequential	40.98 
			Uncached Write	43.28	*26.57 MB/sec* [4K blocks]
			Uncached Write	42.80	*24.22 MB/sec* [256K blocks]
			Uncached Read	32.34	*9.46 MB/sec* [4K blocks]
			Uncached Read	49.47	*24.86 MB/sec* [256K blocks]
		Random23.94 
			Uncached Write 8.44	        *0.89 MB/sec* [4K blocks]
			Uncached Write	50.83	*16.27 MB/sec* [256K blocks]
			Uncached Read	64.61	*0.46 MB/sec* [4K blocks]
			Uncached Read	74.58	*13.84 MB/sec* [256K blocks]


*APRES*

Disk Test	*62.82* 
		Sequential	83.04 
			Uncached Write	108.88	*66.85 MB/sec* [4K blocks]
			Uncached Write	106.43	*60.22 MB/sec* [256K blocks]
			Uncached Read	46.33	*13.56 MB/sec* [4K blocks]
			Uncached Read	124.91	*62.78 MB/sec* [256K blocks]
		Random50.52 
			Uncached Write	18.59	*1.97 MB/sec* [4K blocks]
			Uncached Write	146.88	*47.02 MB/sec* [256K blocks]
			Uncached Read	87.85	*0.62 MB/sec* [4K blocks]
			Uncached Read	138.63	*25.72 MB/sec* [256K blocks]


Conclusion du bench Disque de XBench (seul que je possède facilement réalisable sous Leo), des performances disque en gros doublées. (au moins au niveau du test)

PS: Je tiens à préciser que seul le bench Disque a été réalisé pour le Scorpio, et non un cycle complet (bug de Xbench au moment d'enregistrer, le disque obtenait *58,62* soit un peu moins).

PS2: Aucune info sur le temps d'accès, mais je l'estime significativement plus bas vu le comportement (obvious)

PS3:


 

 

 



Qques captures de benchs faits avec DriveGenius, le Scorpio (en vert) est opposé au disque d'un MacBook Pro 2.4 (en bleu) doté de 2go de Ram (d'après la description).

PS4: Dans une pièce plus calme encore je l'entends désormais, il est à peu près au même niveau que le souffle du ventilo au minimum, donc peu génant, à voir au réveil quand les oreilles sont hyper-sensibles et que la pièce est tjr silencieuse...
Je sacrifierais cela sur l'autel des performances vu ce qu'il semble apporter, en applicatif je n'ai pas encore fait le tour.


----------



## mac_gyver (14 Mars 2009)

Ah ben ça c'est du bench !  Pour avoir parcouru le forum, je vois que ce fil sert à beaucoup 

Si l'amélioration des performances fait l'unanimité chez tout le monde, la question du bruit, elle, reste un peu floue ... Si tu peux nous dire ce qu'il en est avec ton MacBook posé sur ta table de nuit ...  En même temps, la notion de nuisance sonore est plus subjective que celle des performances. 

Vibrations et décibels semblent varier :
- en fonction du modèle de disque dur (marque et série)
- de l'oreille de chacun (plus ou moins sourd)
- de l'ordinateur-lui même (MacBook Blanc, Pro, Unibody)


----------



## gridaz (14 Mars 2009)

HS mais chez moi le test Xbench a beaucoup de mal avec la carte graphique, alors oui effectivement c'est une X3100 très moyenne (euphémisme) pour le jeu et même l'accélération 3D en général, mais j'obtiens même de moins bons scores que les Macbook 2.1, GMA 950 j'imagine, ce qui est vraiment étonnant.

Je me demande si cela vient de chez moi ou si les drivers du X3100 sont en cause?!


Je souligne ce point car du coup je perd bcp en score total face aux autres machines benchées, en espérant que leur test Disque Dur soit donc valable car cette fois-ci je suis souvent devant... (mais je pourrais donc induire des forumeurs en erreur si mes tests étaient faussés)


----------



## gridaz (15 Mars 2009)

Je viens de tester la nuisance sonore sur ma table de nuit comme j'avais prévu de le faire et elle a carrément diminué, cela dépend donc bien du disque. (une histoire de résonance AMHA)

PS: Qqun (un modo) a t'il modifié mon précédent post pr mettre Xbench en rouge? je ne me rappelle pas l'avoir fait, ou est-ce un script auto sur ce mot en particulier?


----------



## Berthold (15 Mars 2009)

gridaz a dit:


> PS: Qqun (un modo) a t'il modifié mon précédent post pr mettre Xbench en rouge? je ne me rappelle pas l'avoir fait, ou est-ce un script auto sur ce mot en particulier?


 Tu es sûr que tu n'as pas fait une recherche avec _Xbench_ comme critère ?


----------



## gridaz (16 Mars 2009)

Oui effectivement  :boulay:


Je viens d'installer Vista 32 je vais donc pouvoir approfondir un peu les tests sur le disque, j'ai testé la carte graphique et sous WOW j'obtiens quand même près de 30% de perfs en plus...
Rien que la quantité de ram allouée est passée de 144 à 350 il me semble!

PS: Derniers drivers Intel de début Mars.


----------



## crecre (16 Mars 2009)

bonjour,

apres avoir lu ces quelques pages, je n'arrive toujours pas a faire mon choix pour remplacer mon 160Gb sur les derniers macbook unibody de base.

Ma priorite etant de garder ce silence grace au disque d'apple.
Y'a t'il vraiment une alternative pour avoir 250, 320 ou 500 Gb ou alors a chaque fois les nouveaux disques font plus de bruit ?

merci d'avance !


----------



## Berthold (16 Mars 2009)

Comme tu as pu le lire ci-dessus, le gain en bruit n'est pas évident. Personnellement, mon nouveau 





Berthold a dit:


> Seagate Momentus 7200.3, 320Go et donc 7200tr/mn


 ne m'apporte que du bonheur, pas d'ombre au tableau. Le radiateur du salon fait plus de bruit quand la chaudière se met en route


----------



## p.boussaguet (16 Mars 2009)

Et en plus, pour une fois, MacWay est moins cher que la rue Montgallet :

http://www.rue-montgallet.com/prix/...gate-320Go-7200-RPM-S-ATA-II-Momentus-7200-3/

et pressque au même tarif que Grosbill :

http://www.grosbill.com/4-seagate_m...ours_min_16_mo_sata_ii-80242-informatique-2_5 

Etonnant non ?


----------



## p.boussaguet (17 Mars 2009)

Bon, j'ai passé commande du mien chez MacWay ....

Maintenant faut que je vois comment effectuer le remplacement sans me prendre la tête ... Une copie intégrale du disque source sur le disque cible suffit-il ? Un TimeMachine sur le nouveau disque puis l'intégration dans le Macbook fonctionne-t-il ?

Comment faites vous en fait ?
Merci de vos conseils et remarques.


----------



## mac_gyver (17 Mars 2009)

Avec Mac OS-X Leopard, rien de plus facile :
1. tu fais une sauvegarde Time Machine sur un disque dur externe à partir de ton disque d'origine
2. tu enlèves ton ancien disque et tu mets le nouveau en place
3. tu installes Mac OS-X en formatant le nouveau disque
4. une fois l'installation terminée, Leopard va te proposer de recopier tes documents à partir d'une sauvegarde Time Machine : tu connectes le disque externe et après la réintégration, tu retrouves ton système comme avant


----------



## p.boussaguet (17 Mars 2009)

Trop facile !!!!!

merci !


----------



## mac_gyver (17 Mars 2009)

p.boussaguet a dit:


> Trop facile !!!!!
> 
> merci !


> That's Apple ...


----------



## Pascal_TTH (19 Mars 2009)

Mon MacBook Pro a été livré avec un Hitachi 5K250 de 200 Go. Après de longues recherches, j'ai choisi le Western Digital Scorpio Blue pour le remplacer. Ayant plusieurs disques durs, j'ai fait un petit résumé de mes mesures. J'avais hésiter à remonter un Seagate Momentus de 200 Go mais après avoir entendu un MacBook Pro équipé de ce disque, je le trouvais trop bruyant. 
Je n'ai pas eu le temps de faire des mesures comme le temps de lancement des applications ou d'OS X. Ce sont des benchs commun sous Windows XP. Après quelques jours d'utilisation, je suis très content de l'upgrade. Le MacBook Pro ne chauffe pas plus et l'autonomie n'est pas réduite (elle ne me semble pas plus longue non plus). Le silence est au rendez-vous même si on entend le Scorpio Blue un peu plus que le TravelStar. La machine est plus réactive et les applications chargent plus vite.


----------



## gregleo (19 Mars 2009)

Voila, pas mal de temps que je cherche des avis, des infos un peu partout sur le net et on va dire que j'ai enfin trouvé le forum qui me fallait ou plutot la discussion.

j'ai un Macbook 2ghz de janvier 2007 (la mise a jours a été effectué en novembre 2006, il s'agit des premiers Core 2 Duo). J'ai un disque dur de 120gb (je crois que c'est un Fujitsu ou un Hitatchi) de 5400rpm.

En tant que DJ j'ai 60gb de musique sur mon mac et faisant du graphisme de temps a autre, la place est plus que limité. J'ai donc enfin pris la décision d'acheter un nouveau DD. Mon objectif est clairement d'avoir plus d'espace de stockage mais la n'est pas vraiment la question car que je prenne un 320 ou un 500Gb cela sera tout a fait suffisant.

La vrai question est plutot quelle marque choisir Seagate ou WD et un 5400 ou un 7200.

Je recherche un plus en puissance par rapport à mtn. Mon iTunes n'est pas du plus rapide, photoshop non plus (mais j'ai un macbook avec GMA donc rien ne sert demander un miracle, sauf si on me glisse qq billet mauve sous la table ...) Mais je n'ai pas envie de transformer mon mac en turbine. (déjà que mon ventilo s'allumé régulierement)

C'est sur que si un 7200 ferait autant de bruit que mon DD actuel vieilissant le choix est vite fait. Mtn si c plus aie aie...

D'un autre coté si un Scorpio Blue ou un Seagate 5400 sont deja bien supérieur en terme de puissance, pq pas...

CHUIS PERDU, un ptit coup de pouce pour me diriger sur le droit chemin 

ps : jme suis tapé les 8 pages de discussion :rateau: j'espere ne pas poser de question déjà répondu au préalable... dieu que ce fut fatiguant


----------



## mac_gyver (19 Mars 2009)

*Le Scorpio Blue 500 Go, le meilleur 5400 tr/min du moment *? Je crois qu'on peut argumenter dans ce sens ...

Il apparaît toujours derrière les 7200 tr/min au niveau des chiffres mais à la lecture de ton avis, il semble fournir plus de pêche que les anciennes générations de 5400 tr/min. Quand on sait qu'entre un 5400 d'origine (2007) et un 7200, on gagne 2 secondes maxi au lancement de grosses applications et 5 à 8 secondes au démarrage, si le Scorpio Blue se situe entre les deux, cela peut être un bon choix pour qui veut garder un MacBook silencieux en toutes circonstances 

Merci pour ta contribution (et je vois que toi aussi tu sais faire de jolis tableaux comparatifs  )

@ gregleo :
J'étais un peu dans le même cas que toi (sauf que je ne suis pas DJ  ) Je fais du Photoshop régulièrement et en optant pour un 7200 tr/min de marque Seagate (momentus 7200.3) j'ai vu un vrai mieux quand à l'utilisation de PS CS3 et aussi sur iTunes : 2 sec de gagnées au lancement, mais sur une bibliothèque de 2 Go. Les perfs devraient encore plus s'en ressentir avec 60 Go ! Niveau sonore, il s'entend un peu plus que le Seagate 5400 d'origine, mais il ne fait pas plus de bruit que le vntilo du processeur (on a le même MacBook je pense : 2.2 GHz Santa Rosa).
Concernant les 5400 tr/min, je dirai que le mieux, c'est le Scorpio Blue 500 Go dont on vient de parler. Il est intéressant vu la capacité de stockage si le temps de démarrage et de lancement des applis ne sont pas une priorité pour toi


----------



## gregleo (19 Mars 2009)

J'avoue que le lancement d'iTunes se fait ressentir (démarrage d'iTunes bien au déla des 10 sec chez moi  )

En fait c surtout une meilleur réactivité que je recherche, si jdois attendre plus longtemps au démarrage pour que tout fuse apres aucun aucun souci.

MAIS mon gros défaut actuel c que j'ai en permanence moins de 5gb de libre voir 2-3gb en règle générale et ca je crois que ca freine pas mal les performances aussi.

Donc si je comprend bien je dois opter pour un Seagate en 7200rpm (moins bruyant que le Black) et pour le Blue en 5400rpm???

Reste plus qu'a faire le choix entre un 5400 et un 7200rpm....ma seule crainte réside dans le bruit avec la tentation des performance ..... AAAAARGHR

edit : une seconde jeunesse a mon macbook qui fete ses 2ans... mais qu'est-ce qu'il lui ferait le plus plaisir


----------



## mac_gyver (20 Mars 2009)

La différence de performance est à mon avis plus flagrante avec le Seagate 7200.3. Mais attention, cela ne va pas pour autant transformer ton MacBook en fusée 
Mais si l'on prend en compte le manque d'espace qui effectivement grève les performances et le fait que l'ancien soit un 5400 tr/min, tu verras du mieux assurément


----------



## p.boussaguet (20 Mars 2009)

Bon, besoin urgent de vous !!!

Je suis en train d'installer mon nouveau Seagate dans mon macbook.
Je viens de lancer sur le DVD Leopard.
Il ne me propose pas de disque destination pour l'installation. Je suppose que le nouveau disque interne n'étant pas formaté, c'est normal.
Je lance donc l'utilitaire disque pour formater .... Mais que choisir ????

Mas OS journalisé ? un autre ?

Et pour le nom ? Je suppose que je dois nommer le disque avec le même nom que le précédent afin que la réinstallation de mes fichiers et de mes applis avec TimeMachine se fasse sans problèmes .... ??

C'est quoi d'ailleurs le nom exact à l'origine ? HD-Macintosh ???

Merci du coup de main, c'est un peu urgent !!!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2009)

p.boussaguet a dit:


> Je lance donc l'utilitaire disque pour formater .... Mais que choisir ????



Mas OS étendu (journalisé). C'est d'ailleurs celui qu'il te propose par défaut, non?



p.boussaguet a dit:


> Et pour le nom ?


Sauf erreur de ma part, le nom n'a aucune importance. Au pire, tu pourras toujours le changer s'il refuse de copier tes fichiers parce qu'il prétend ne pas le trouver. Certains disent toutefois qu'il faut éviter les caractères spéciaux (accents, parenthèses, etc.), mais je ne suis même pas certain que ça soit encore d'actualité.



p.boussaguet a dit:


> C'est quoi d'ailleurs le nom exact à l'origine ? HD-Macintosh ???


je crois que c'est plutôt Macintosh HD


----------



## gregleo (20 Mars 2009)

Le Seagate que tu as acheté? Est-ce un 5400 ou un 7200rpm... hésite pas à donner ton avis sur la chose...surtout en terme de dégagement de chaleur et bruit. Que je me fasse une idée 

Une autre petite question de ma part, j'ai lu sur le web qu'il y avait un probleme avec le senseur de chute chez les Western Digital avec des mac? Pouvez-vous m'en dire plus? Ou faut buzz?


----------



## p.boussaguet (20 Mars 2009)

Merci pour le coup de main .... l'install est en cours.

J'ai encore une question .....

Faut-il que je fasse la mise à jour 10.5.5 > 10.5.6 avant le passage par TimeMachine ?

En effet, j'avais installé iLife 09, qui n'est pas compatible avec 10.5.5 (dumoins je crois), donc je risque des problèmes en envoyant des données via TimeMachine du Leopard 10.5.6 sur mon Leoprad fraîchement installé 10.5.5 ?!


----------



## j-j (20 Mars 2009)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Mon MacBook Pro a été livré avec un Hitachi 5K250 de 200 Go. Après de longues recherches, j'ai choisi le Western Digital Scorpio Blue pour le remplacer. Ayant plusieurs disques durs, j'ai fait un petit résumé de mes mesures. J'avais hésiter à remonter un Seagate Momentus de 200 Go mais après avoir entendu un MacBook Pro équipé de ce disque, je le trouvais trop bruyant.
> Je n'ai pas eu le temps de faire des mesures comme le temps de lancement des applications ou d'OS X. Ce sont des benchs commun sous Windows XP. Après quelques jours d'utilisation, je suis très content de l'upgrade. Le MacBook Pro ne chauffe pas plus et l'autonomie n'est pas réduite (elle ne me semble pas plus longue non plus). Le silence est au rendez-vous même si on entend le Scorpio Blue un peu plus que le TravelStar. La machine est plus réactive et les applications chargent plus vite.



Bonjour,

Il ya t-il un capteur de chute sur ton HDD ?


----------



## p.boussaguet (20 Mars 2009)

gregleo a dit:


> Le Seagate que tu as acheté? Est-ce un 5400 ou un 7200rpm... hésite pas à donner ton avis sur la chose...surtout en terme de dégagement de chaleur et bruit. Que je me fasse une idée
> 
> Une autre petite question de ma part, j'ai lu sur le web qu'il y avait un probleme avec le senseur de chute chez les Western Digital avec des mac? Pouvez-vous m'en dire plus? Ou faut buzz?


 

Il s'agit du Seagete 320Gb 7200.3 donc un 7200rpm ... je viendrai vous en parler même si sur ce fil tu trouveras un paquet d'avis plutôt bons sur ce disque.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2009)

p.boussaguet a dit:


> Faut-il que je fasse la mise à jour 10.5.5 > 10.5.6 avant le passage par TimeMachine ?


Si j'ai bonne mémoire, l'install ne t'en laissera pas le temps : elle te demandera avant même que tu sois arrivé sur le bureau si tu veux récupérer tes données par une sauvegarde Time Machine. Évite simplement de lancer une application iLife 09 avant d'avoir fait toutes les mises-à-jour, une fois ton installation terminée...


----------



## p.boussaguet (20 Mars 2009)

OK merci .....
Dès que j'ai la main, je m'occupe des mises à jours.


Merci.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (20 Mars 2009)

gregleo a dit:


> Le Seagate que tu as acheté? Est-ce un 5400 ou un 7200rpm... hésite pas à donner ton avis sur la chose...surtout en terme de dégagement de chaleur et bruit. Que je me fasse une idée
> 
> Une autre petite question de ma part, j'ai lu sur le web qu'il y avait un probleme avec le senseur de chute chez les Western Digital avec des mac? Pouvez-vous m'en dire plus? Ou faut buzz?




Il y a déjà un capteur de chute dans les MacBook (Pro et Air) donc il ne faut pas acheter un disque qui a en plus ce capteur qui fait double emploi. Il en résulte un parkage des têtes bien trop fréquent.


----------



## Matsuto (20 Mars 2009)

Perso, j'ai upgrader mon macbook alu 2,4ghz avec un western digita black scorpio (320 giga, 7200rpm, ref BJKT donc avec capteur de chute) et je n'ai jamais eu le moindre probleme! ce disque dur est vraiment génial! J'ai en meme temps fait une upgrade de la ram vers 4 giga donc je ne peux pas te dire ce qui ameliore le plus... mais faire ces deux upgrade en meme temps, ca donne un fameux coup de boost au macbook!


----------



## p.boussaguet (20 Mars 2009)

Changement de disque terminé !
Mises à jour terminées !

Le transfert des données et des applis via TimeMachine s'est parfaitement déroulé.
Je n'ai pas encore tout testé mais tout semble fonctionnele et en place, je n'ai pas eu un n° de série à rentrer ou des trucs de ce style.
Seule remarque, Safari : J'avais installé Safari 4 (version beta), j'ai du la réinstaller.
A part ça, RAS.

Niveau sonore du 7200.3 identique à celui que j'avais avec le Fujitsu 5400rpm 250Gb d'origine. Pas de vibration ou autre.

Question vitesse, je verrai ça après un peu de boulot photo.

Question autonomie ??????

Question chauffe, 31°C en utilisation bureautique depuis 1h. Je ne sais pas si c'est peu ou pas, mais pour le moment, cela me convient.

Je vais lancer un petit boulot fatigant en terme d'écriture et de calcul via Lightrrom et je vous tiens au courant.


----------



## p.boussaguet (20 Mars 2009)

Je viens de gagner presque une minute sur la derawtisation de 140 RAW avec exportation jpeg basse def : 9min et quelques au lieu des 10 min avec l'ancien disque.

C'était déjà très bon avant .... Le disque n'a pas  presque pas bougé en température : 33°C au lieu des 31°C.
En revanche le CPU est monté à 82°C avec un ventilo à 3400rpm !

Je ne suis donc pas sûr que ce test soit très efficace pour jauger l'efficacité du changement de disque.


----------



## gregleo (20 Mars 2009)

Tiens nous au courant durant les prochains jours 

edit: Tiens est-ce que qq peux me dire s'il y a une différence entre par exemple un Black 320 et 250 gb ou un seagate 500-320-250???

Tj en 7200rpm

Car ptet qu'un 250gb serait tout aussi performant et moins bruyant???? Ou jme fourr le doigts dans l'oeil?


----------



## mac_gyver (20 Mars 2009)

Un seul plateau qui tourne doit faire moins de bruit que plusieurs. Hors pour faire des disques de 250, 320 ou 500 Go il faut 2 disques, donc de ce côté, ce sera kif kif ... un HDD 7200 tr/min avec un unique plateau de 160 aurait été - un peu - plus discret.
(respectivement : 2x120, 2x160 et 2x250 pour les derniers modèles)

Après, si l'on porte un regard strictement statistique sur les opinions des utilisateurs, on apprend que les gens constatent un bruit plus perceptible du côté des Scorpio Black ... mais des exceptions existent


----------



## delamelon (20 Mars 2009)

Western Digital Scorpio Blue 500 Go à lessai chez TT-Hardware:

ICI


----------



## colbosc (20 Mars 2009)

delamelon a dit:


> Western Digital Scorpio Blue 500 Go à lessai chez TT-Hardware:
> 
> ICI



je suis content, j'en ai acheté un ce matin sur macway "encouragé" par les 5% de remise de la journée
franchir le pas cela tient parfois à pas grand chose
quoi qu'il en soit, je vous donnerai mes impressions par rapport au ST (Seagate?) 160 Go d'origine de mon MB


----------



## gregleo (20 Mars 2009)

WOOOW, vu les test le Scorpio Blue n'a rien a envié au 7200rpm si ce n'est en temps d'acces (que représente 1-2ms???)

Et il parait très silencieux...mince moi qui voulait me tourner vers un 7200rpm me voila denouveau en train d'hésiter comme un porc


----------



## mac_gyver (21 Mars 2009)

gregleo a dit:


> WOOOW, vu les test le Scorpio Blue n'a rien a envié au 7200rpm si ce n'est en temps d'acces (que représente 1-2ms???)
> 
> Et il parait très silencieux...mince moi qui voulait me tourner vers un 7200rpm me voila denouveau en train d'hésiter comme un porc



Faut pas comparer un point aujourd'hui, puis un autre demain, puis encore un autre plus tard, sinon, tu vas faire la girouette pendant un moment ...

Le Scorpio Blue a des qualités indéniables mais les tests montrent que ses performances sont en retrait par rapport à une ancienne génération de 7200 tr/min (le Momentus 7200.2) alors par rapport au 7200.3 actuels, l'écart se creuse encore. 
Un 7200 tr/min tourne - par définition - plus vite qu'un 5400, il dispose d'un cache plus important (16 Mo vs 8 Mo) etc. Donc avec des taches lourdes, le 7200 tr/min sera toujours plus à l'aise qu'un 5400 tr/min et plus ces tâches seront lourdes, plus la différence sera flagrante ...

Dire que le Scorpio Blue est l'une des meilleures références en 5400 tr/min, c'est sûrement vrai.
Dire que le Scorpio Blue est l'égal d'un 7200 tr/min, là ce n'est plus correct 

PS: je confirme ce que j'ai pu lire sur le net, à savoir que la température de mon HDD Seagate 7200.3 est de 31 degrés, il tourne depuis 2h30.


----------



## colbosc (21 Mars 2009)

gregleo a dit:


> WOOOW, vu les test le Scorpio Blue n'a rien a envié au 7200rpm si ce n'est en temps d'acces (que représente 1-2ms???)
> 
> Et il parait très silencieux...mince moi qui voulait me tourner vers un 7200rpm me voila denouveau en train d'hésiter comme un porc



Sur une machine "courante" comme le MB, fondamentalement, un DD c'est d'abord le stockage qui compte.
Les gains d'1 ou 2 sec en accès paraissent moins essentiels que le volume, la place disponible pour emporter musique, photos, vidéos.

De plus un gros volume simplifie les sauvegardes, en une fois, c'est fait, pas de multiplication des supports. D'ailleurs, moi qui ai d'abord fait des clones avec SuperDuper, je me demande si je ne vais pas passer intégralement à Time Machine.


----------



## Simphusband (21 Mars 2009)

colbosc a dit:


> Sur une machine "courante" comme le MB, fondamentalement, un DD c'est d'abord le stockage qui compte.
> Les gains d'1 ou 2 sec en accès paraissent moins essentiels que le volume, la place disponible pour emporter musique, photos, vidéos.
> 
> De plus un gros volume simplifie les sauvegardes, en une fois, c'est fait, pas de multiplication des supports. D'ailleurs, moi qui ai d'abord fait des clones avec SuperDuper, je me demande si je ne vais pas passer intégralement à Time Machine.



le problème de faire des time machine sur une partition du même disque du système, c'est que si pour une raison X ou Y le disque tombe en panne.... on perd tout.... rien ne vaut des sauvegardes sur plusieurs disques.... 

Perso je fait un une sauvegarde time machine tout les soir sur ma time capsule et une copie de mon disque dur complète toutes les semaines....

Je travail avec mon portable et je me déplace beaucoup en vélo... un problème est si vite arrivé... comme ca je suis sur d'avoir une sauvegarde récente ....


----------



## colbosc (21 Mars 2009)

Simphusband a dit:


> le problème de faire des time machine sur une partition du même disque du système, c'est que si pour une raison X ou Y le disque tombe en panne.... on perd tout.... rien ne vaut des sauvegardes sur plusieurs disques....



Je parlais d'une sauvegarde TM sur un DD externe en USB : pas de partition dans ce cas, mais deux appareils différents


----------



## Simphusband (21 Mars 2009)

colbosc a dit:


> Je parlais d'une sauvegarde TM sur un DD externe en USB : pas de partition dans ce cas, mais deux appareils différents



autant pour moi


----------



## gregleo (23 Mars 2009)

Des nouvelles quant à ceux qui ont commander un nuveau DD ou ceux qui venait de les installer.
Je compte commander le mien avant la fin de la semaine et j'arrive tj pas a me décider

Scorpio Blue/Black ou 7200.3 ou .4 ?????? C'est dur la vie


----------



## mac_gyver (23 Mars 2009)

7200.3 : nikel au niveau perfs comme en bruit, c'est celui que j'ai :love:
7200.4 : çà m'étonnerait que tu arrives à l'avoir, il est toujours en pré commande ... :rose:
Scorpio Blue : avec 500 Go, c'est le top en 5400 tr/min 
Scorpio Black : attention au bruit et aux vibrations ...

Si tu privilégies les perfs, prends le 7200.3, si tu veux plus de 320 Go, prend le Scorpio Blue.
Cet avis n'engage que moi et est - volontairement - lapidaire, mais sinon, on va encore tergiverser pendant 3 semaines :rateau: .
Si t'arrives toujours pas à te décider, va chercher une pièce dans ton porte-monnaie et tire à pile-ou-face


----------



## Simphusband (23 Mars 2009)

mac_gyver a dit:


> 7200.3 :
> Si t'arrives toujours pas à te décider, va chercher une pièce dans ton porte-monnaie et tire à pile-ou-face



Ou fait un braquage.... pour te payer un sdd ....

Perso je te déconseille le Scorpio black...
il vibre et fait du bruit... pas énormément mais suffisamment pour se faire remarquer...

je m'y fait mais c'est pas terrible.....
je vais attendre des retours sur les 7200.4..... avant de changer....
mais si on commence a attendre...on a pas fini.....


----------



## gregleo (23 Mars 2009)

MERCI POUR LES COUP DE PIEDS AUX FESSES... j'ai pris conscience et je viens à l'instant de commander deux 7200.3 pour moi et un pote pour 65  chez un ami qui commande chez un fournisseur. Je devrais l'avoir sous peu 

J'espere avoir fait le bon choix.


----------



## gregleo (24 Mars 2009)

Bon bon, j'ai envoyé mon macbook en réparation annuelle  j'avais qq souci :
- trace sur l'écran à cause des touches
- top-case abimé à cause des fermetures
- lecteur CD qui ne grave plus
...

Il sera tout neuf, et je le récupère dans le 2-3 jours... pas dégeulasse.

Bref, je me prépare déjà a remplacer mon DD par mon nouveau qui arrive ce soir ou demain soir... je voulais juste savoir quelle étaient les procédures a suivre.

J'ai déjà fait un back-up de toutes mes données. Est-ce qu'il suffit que je place le DD par l'ancien et que je mette mon CD install de Léopard et que je formatte en Mac Os X (Journal)

Ce serait-si simple????


----------



## mac_gyver (24 Mars 2009)

+ réintégration de la sauvegarde TimeMachine 
+ MàJ 
et tout sera fini


----------



## gregleo (24 Mars 2009)

Bah le truc c que j'ai envie de tout remettre à 0... je n'ai par contre encore jamais utilisé Time Machine. Est-ce possible de choisir ce que l'on veut récupérer??? Pour éviter de refoutre le bordel tout partout?

Genre que je récupère juste bookmarks, programme ...


----------



## colbosc (25 Mars 2009)

En ce qui me concerne, j'ai reçu mon WD Blue 500 Go, les tournevis et le boitier sata commandés chez MAcWay
Je ne l'avais jamais fait, mais en 5 minutes, les 2 disques étaient installés, le 500 dans le MB et le 160 d'origine dans le boitier ! 
Merci le tutoriel vidéo de "débutersurmac"

Ensuite, j'avais à la fois un clone SuperDuper et une sauvegarde Time Machine : 
      - j'ai redémarré à partir du DVD Insall 1, 
      - partition du nouveau disque avant Utilitaire de disques avant install
      - installation de Leopard
      - au terme de l'installation, récupération des données personnelles depuis la sauvegarde Time Machine (sauf les applis installées à la main)

La machine est métamorphosée à la fois par le nouveau disque et par l'installation propre qui a été l'occasion de faire du ménage dans les applications.

Une seule question : pourquoi ne pas l'avoir fait plus tôt !


----------



## colbosc (25 Mars 2009)

Promo sur le SG 320 7200.3 : 65  contre 79 chez MacWay


----------



## Pascal_TTH (26 Mars 2009)

colbosc a dit:


> En ce qui me concerne, j'ai reçu mon WD Blue 500 Go, les tournevis et le boitier sata commandés chez MAcWay
> Je ne l'avais jamais fait, mais en 5 minutes, les 2 disques étaient installés, le 500 dans le MB et le 160 d'origine dans le boitier !
> Merci le tutoriel vidéo de "débutersurmac"
> 
> ...



Souvent, on ose pas car on pense que c'est compliqué. On se dit qu'on a un Mac et plus un PC donc pas envie de bidouiller... Et pourtant, changer le disque dur est LA meilleure chose à faire sur un portable. Même dans une vieille machine, un bon disque dur lui donne un coup de pied au cul ! En plus, c'est simple (sauf sur les MacBook Pro avant les unibody).


----------



## Simphusband (26 Mars 2009)

C'est plus que anecdotique mais bon....

J'ai encore eu un problème avec le WD scorpio black....
Je l'avait déjà fait changer en janvier suite a un problème de bruit....

Hier j'ai fait une connerie (une de plus...) et j'ai du réinstaller tout mon système a partir d'une sauvegarde Time machine (sur ma time capsule)...
L'install est longue (80 Go) et dure un peu plus de 2h...
Message comme quoi il faut redémarrer... je redémarre.... et disque dur HS.... rien il n'est absolument plus détecter...
Je démonte... pour le mettre dans mon boîtier externe... et la sur ma tour (vista) pareil... non détecté... sur mon wind (sous hackintosh et ubuntu) pareil.....

donc demande de remplacement auprès de WD comme la première fois avec mail un peu sallé demandant un geste commercial (un disque d'une autre série car 2 scorpio black en moins de 6 mois ca fait beaucoup...).

Voila je me retrouve avec mon 5400, 160 go d'origine....
.... et c'est lent.....


----------



## paikan_hck (27 Mars 2009)

J'aurais une petite question, qui a prioris n'a pas ete evoquée:
quid des timing des barrettes de ram (MB) d'origine (2go)
Quel serait alors, les meilleures barrettes a mettre (meilleurs timing quoi) en 4go?


----------



## Simphusband (27 Mars 2009)

paikan_hck a dit:


> J'aurais une petite question, qui a prioris n'a pas ete evoquée:
> quid des timing des barrettes de ram (MB) d'origine (2go)
> Quel serait alors, les meilleures barrettes a mettre (meilleurs timing quoi) en 4go?




J'ai rarement trouvé des infos sur les caractéristiques détaillés des barrettes de mémoires...
En cas d'upgrade, (1 --> 2, de 2-->4...ou plus) les changement de comportement de nos mac sont tellement significatifs, que les différences sont imperceptibles.....

[HS]

le paikan de vttfreeride????

[/HS]


Sinon mon programme qui utilise beaucoup les accès disques et plus que largement ralentie par le retour au disque d'origine....


----------



## paikan_hck (27 Mars 2009)

Simphusband a dit:


> J'ai rarement trouvé des infos sur les caractéristiques détaillés des barrettes de mémoires...
> En cas d'upgrade, (1 --> 2, de 2-->4...ou plus) les changement de comportement de nos mac sont tellement significatifs, que les différences sont imperceptibles.....
> 
> [HS]
> ...


ok, c'etait juste au cas ou... (de la bonne corsair ou ocz..) mais d'apres ce que j'ai lu (autre forum) ca plantouille pas mal avec d'autres marques 

HS: oui, c'est bien moi


----------



## gregleo (28 Mars 2009)

Premier Feedback... je viens d'installer le 7200.3 de Seagate et je n'entend que mon ventilo qui copie mes 60gb de musique ainsi que tout le reste... ducoup rien à dire pour le moment.

Tout a l'air de tourné au poil. D'ailleur je me demandais, est-ce qu'il faut installer un CD avec des drivers ou je ne sais quoi. Ou Mac Os X s'occupe de tout


----------



## Berthold (28 Mars 2009)

Pour le disque dur, si tu l'utilises déjà, pourquoi s'inquiéter d'un driver ?


----------



## gregleo (28 Mars 2009)

je sais pas, pour qu'il ronronne encore mieux que mtn...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2009)

Bonjour à tous, j'ai fais un test en ajoutant une barrette mémoire de 2Go PC6400 (800Mhz) sur mon macbook 2,2Ghz; résultat ça va plus vite. J'ai fais le test avec 2 barrettes, cela ne fonctionne pas


----------



## Pascal_TTH (28 Mars 2009)

Vous savez tous que je suis un grand malade... J'ai donc acheté un MacBook Pro unibody alors que mon MacBook Pro Penryn me donne toujours toute satisfaction. Hier, j'ai pris un petit Scorpio  Black 320 Go pour mon joujou. Lors du lancement de Safari, l'icône fait un seul rebond et le navigateur est ouvert. iTunes 8.1 fait 3 rebonds. Pour les préférences système, elles sont ouverte dès que l'icône est en haut de son bond, donc 1/2 rebond. 

1/ On l'entend beaucoup moins dans l'unibody que dans le Penryn
2/ Ca avance franchement très bien 

Voilà la mise à jour de mon tableau :





Remarques :
- Il chauffe peu (actuellement 31°C dans le MBPu)
- La consommation reste correcte dommage qu'elle soit un peu élevée en idle.


Voilà le test HD Tune :


----------



## Berthold (28 Mars 2009)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Vous savez tous que je suis un grand malade... J'ai donc acheté un MacBook Pro unibody alors que mon MacBook Pro Penryn me donne toujours toute satisfaction.



Effectivement :hosto:


----------



## p.boussaguet (28 Mars 2009)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> iTunes 8.1 fait 3 rebonds.



Ben c'est une bête mon MB alu ... 2 rebonds seulement !


----------



## mac_gyver (28 Mars 2009)

p.boussaguet a dit:


> Ben c'est une bête mon MB alu ... 2 rebonds seulement !


Ca dépend aussi du nombre d'albums et de musiques à charger : vous n'avez surement pas la même bibliothèque ...  Moi avec une musique, iTunes s'ouvre avant même que j'ai fini de cliquer ... :rateau: :rateau: 

@Pascal_TTH : excellent benchmark  à la vue de certains de tes résultats je me demande si le Western Digital Scorpio Black n'est légèrement plus performant que le Seagate Momentus 7200.3 :
- lancement de Safari : 2 rebonds
- prefs système : un rebond

Bon cela dit, c'est peut être plutôt les perfs du MacBook Pro uni qui améliorent la chose ... lol


----------



## p.boussaguet (28 Mars 2009)

mac_gyver a dit:


> Ca dépend aussi du nombre d'albums et de musiques à charger : vous n'avez surement pas la même bibliothèque ...




Tout juste ... ma remarque était en fait très conne


----------



## Pascal_TTH (29 Mars 2009)

Pour certaines applications, ça dépend aussi si on les a déjà lancé ou pas. Quant à iTunes, ça dépend effectivement de pas mal de choses. Mais ce Scorpio Black est un charme dans le MacBook (Pro) unibody. 

On devrait peut-être mesurer nos disques avec xBench ?


----------



## Simphusband (29 Mars 2009)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Pour certaines applications, ça dépend aussi si on les a déjà lancé ou pas. Quant à iTunes, ça dépend effectivement de pas mal de choses. Mais ce Scorpio Black est un charme dans le MacBook (Pro) unibody.
> 
> On devrait peut-être mesurer nos disques avec xBench ?




Et niveau bruit????

Mon scorpio black de 250 Go (en panne....) vibre et fait du bruit...... 
est il possible que les 320 Go soient moins bruiant...

Je suis de retour sur le disque d'origine..... c'est lent... très lent mais pas de bruit ni de vibration....


----------



## Pascal_TTH (29 Mars 2009)

Pas de problème de vibration ni de bruit pourtant je suis assez maniaque à ce niveau. C'est moins discret que le disque d'origine mais tellement efficace.


----------



## Jekkil (30 Mars 2009)

Bonjour,

je débarque dans le monde du Mac (venant de pc ubuntu) car je souhaite développer des applis pour iPhone -> mac obligé.
Je le regrette pas, finalement ce sont de beaux objets (les macbook alu) puis Tiger est pas mal comme OS.

J'ai donc pris un MB alu, 2.4Ghz avec 4Gb de ram.
Par contre sur la gamme *macbook*, apple ne propose pas des HDD à *7200*tr/min.
* Est-il possible techniquement de les utiliser ?
* 
J'ai parcouru ce topic, il y a pas mal de discussion sur lesquels sont les plus rapides, les plus performants, les moins gourmands, mais pas de réponse claire à ma question :-(

Donc si qqn pouvait m'indiquer si un upgrade vers un 7200tr/min est possible et si oui vers quel modèle pour surtout gagner des perfs.

Je pense aussi au SSD, mais 250G en SDD, c'est pas donné, puis certains articles relativisent leur perfs (ici par exemple: http://www.anandtech.com/storage/showdoc.aspx?i=3531)

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## mac_gyver (30 Mars 2009)

Jekkil a dit:


> ... Je le regrette pas, finalement ce sont de beaux objets (les macbook alu) puis Tiger est pas mal comme OS.


Tiger sur un MacBook alu ? Possible, mais étonnant ...



Jekkil a dit:


> J'ai donc pris un MB alu, 2.4Ghz avec 4Gb de ram.
> Par contre sur la gamme *macbook*, apple ne propose pas des HDD à *7200*tr/min.
> * Est-il possible techniquement de les utiliser ?*
> J'ai parcouru ce topic, il y a pas mal de discussion sur lesquels sont les plus rapides, les plus performants, les moins gourmands, mais pas de réponse claire à ma question :-(


Bah, si on a comparé tout un tas de 5400 et 7200 tr/min, c'est bien dans le but de mettre les meilleurs dans nos Macs lol 
Alors si tu veux une réponse claire : il est techniquement possible d'utiliser des HDD 7200 tr/min.
Et pour ta 2ème question : les meilleurs 7200 tr/min sont :
- le Western Digital Scorpio Black (bruyant dans certains laptops, mais apparemment discret dans le MacBook Pro alu de Pascal_TTH)
- le Seagate Momentus 7200.3 (celui que j'ai et qui me donne entière satisfaction question perfs/autonomie/châleur/bruit) 



Jekkil a dit:


> Je pense aussi au SSD, mais 250G en SDD, c'est pas donné, puis certains articles relativisent leur perfs


Les SSD apporte un mieux, c'est indéniable, mais pas dans des proportions qui justifient leurs prix si élevés


----------



## Jekkil (30 Mars 2009)

mac_gyver a dit:


> Tiger sur un MacBook alu ? Possible, mais étonnant ...



Sorry, c'est Léopard  Pas encore bien rodé à l'environement Mac 



mac_gyver a dit:


> Bah, si on a comparé tout un tas de 5400 et 7200 tr/min, c'est bien dans le but de mettre les meilleurs dans nos Macs lol
> Alors si tu veux une réponse claire : il est techniquement possible d'utiliser des HDD 7200 tr/min.
> Et pour ta 2ème question : les meilleurs 7200 tr/min sont :
> - le Western Digital Scorpio Black (bruyant dans certains laptops, mais apparemment discret dans le MacBook Pro alu de Pascal_TTH)
> - le Seagate Momentus 7200.3 (celui que j'ai et qui me donne entière satisfaction question perfs/autonomie/châleur/bruit)



Merci pour cette réponse claire et précise  Je pense donc que je vais en commander un. Maintenant le choix est 320 ou 500Gb ?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (30 Mars 2009)

Il n'y a pas encore de 500 Go 7200 rpm. Le Seagate est toujours en précommande.


----------



## Jekkil (30 Mars 2009)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Il n'y a pas encore de 500 Go 7200 rpm. Le Seagate est toujours en précommande.


Oui bien que sur ldlc, ils indiquent "rupture de stock" plutôt que précommande.
Ils sont déjà sortis ou pas en fait ?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (30 Mars 2009)

Materiel.net et d'autres affichent précommande. Au final, c'est pareil, il n'est pas dispo. Je n'ai même jamais trouvé de test de ce disque sur aucun site... :rateau:


----------



## ludodu02 (30 Mars 2009)

Voila le test du tant attendu Seagate Momentus 7200.4 ...
7200 t/min et 500 Go ... J'ai demandé une date de dispo chez Macway, apparemment il y a une rupture pour le moment de la part de Seagate !
Des performances qui sont visiblement excellentes... pourvu qu'il arrive vite !!!


----------



## Pascal_TTH (31 Mars 2009)

Dommage pour les 16,6 ms, c'est un temps d'accès de 5400 rpm... Par contre, question taux de transfert, il bombarde vraiment.  Je ne m'en souvenais plus !


----------



## Simphusband (3 Avril 2009)

Suite à 2 pannes consécutives avec leurs disque et ayant demandé un geste commercial, WD m'as proposé aujourd'hui soit un scorpio black 320 ou un de la serie blue en remplacement de mon scorpio black 250 GO.
Au vu du test et du ressentie de pascal j'ai opté pour le black de 320 Go. en espérant qu'il soit plus silencieux que le 250


----------



## Matsuto (4 Avril 2009)

Simphusband a dit:


> Suite à 2 pannes consécutives avec leurs disque et ayant demandé un geste commercial, WD m'as proposé aujourd'hui soit un scorpio black 320 ou un de la serie blue en remplacement de mon scorpio black 250 GO.
> Au vu du test et du ressentie de pascal j'ai opté pour le black de 320 Go. en espérant qu'il soit plus silencieux que le 250



perso je n'ai noter aucun bruit avec mon scorpio 320 BJKT, il est plus silencieux que celui d'origine! tu ne seras pas deçus


----------



## Pascal_TTH (6 Avril 2009)

Simphusband a dit:


> Suite à 2 pannes consécutives avec leurs disque et ayant demandé un geste commercial, WD m'as proposé aujourd'hui soit un scorpio black 320 ou un de la serie blue en remplacement de mon scorpio black 250 GO.
> Au vu du test et du ressentie de pascal j'ai opté pour le black de 320 Go*. en espérant qu'il soit plus silencieux que le 250*



J'espère que ce sera le cas. Mais après avoir testé beaucoup de disques durs, je constate que les grosses capacités sont plus plus bruyantes que les petites. C'est malheureusement le prix à payer pour un gain notable (heureusement) de performances.

A mon avis, les 7200.4 (7200 rpm) de 250 Go seront très intéressants car ils auront un seul plateau de 250 Go. Un seul plateau permet d'avoir un disque plus léger et moins bruyant.


----------



## Foxy14 (7 Avril 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai acheté un MacBook Unibody fin 2008. Pour en augmenter les performances, j'ai upgradé la RAM à 4Go. Et je compte changer le disque dur d'origine.

Mes critères de sélection sont les vôtres, je pense: + de capacité (500 Go), + de performance, et des valeurs T°/consommation/bruit correctes.

J'hésite entre ces 2 modèles:

500 Go Western Digital Scorpio Blue SATA 2,5" 5400t 8Mo

500 Go Seagate Momentus 7200.4 SATA 2,5" 16Mo

Pour faire le bon choix, j'aimerais avoir le retour de Macusers qui ont changé de disques durs sur leur MacBook Unibody. 

Merci à l'avance.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (8 Avril 2009)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Materiel.net et d'autres affichent précommande. *Au final, c'est pareil, il n'est pas dispo. *Je n'ai même jamais trouvé de test de ce disque sur aucun site... :rateau:





Foxy14 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'ai acheté un MacBook Unibody fin 2008. Pour en augmenter les performances, j'ai upgradé la RAM à 4Go. Et je compte changer le disque dur d'origine.
> 
> ...



Pas dispo, pas d'avis ! :sleep:


----------



## mac_gyver (9 Avril 2009)

Il ne sortira donc jamais ... ou alors, ils comptent peut être sur le passage des cloches ? :rateau:
Heureusement que je n'ai pas attendu, je serai toujours en train de m'impatienter avec mon 5400 tr/min ...


----------



## Pascal_TTH (9 Avril 2009)

http://www.ocztechnology.com/products/flash_drives/ocz_vertex_series_mac_edition_sata_ii_2_5-ssd

La version 250 Go...  Dès qu'elle sort, je crois que j'y passe ! Un SSD avec 64 Mo de cache. :love: Byebye les défauts du SSD ! Exit les micros lags en multitâche, les pertes de débit en écriture, réduction de l'usure, etc. 

PS : Si la version Mac est plus chère, je prends le Vertex standard. Pas pousser quand même !


----------



## Simphusband (9 Avril 2009)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> http://www.ocztechnology.com/products/flash_drives/ocz_vertex_series_mac_edition_sata_ii_2_5-ssd
> 
> La version 250 Go...  Dès qu'elle sort, je crois que j'y passe ! Un SSD avec 64 Mo de cache. :love: Byebye les défauts du SSD ! Exit les micros lags en multitâche, les pertes de débit en écriture, réduction de l'usure, etc.
> 
> PS : Si la version Mac est plus chère, je prends le Vertex standard. Pas pousser quand même !



Le prix va faire mal..... très mal......

mais c'est vraiment a mon sens la solution...du silence, de la vitesse , faibles consommations (secondaire pour moi vu que travail relativement pu sur la batterie).
Les disques durs rotatifs sont vraiment les  freins de nos machines a l'heure actuelle

J'ai plus qu'a attendre que les prix baisses......


----------



## Pascal_TTH (9 Avril 2009)

750  la version PC 250 Go mais elle est en pré commande ou rupture de stock.


----------



## Foxy14 (9 Avril 2009)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Pas dispo, pas d'avis ! :sleep:



En fait je veux un disque qui remplace parfaitement celui d'origine du MacBook Unibody.

Vous me conseillerez lequel pour augmenter la capacité et les performances, sans sacrifier au confort (T°, bruits, vibrations) ?


----------



## colbosc (9 Avril 2009)

Foxy14 a dit:


> En fait je veux un disque qui remplace parfaitement celui d'origine du MacBook Unibody.



"Qui remplace parfaitement", c'est impossible. Si tu veux un changement de DD, il y aura certainement des différences liées notamment à la plus grande capacité du nouveau disque. 
Après, il faut te lancer c'est ce que j'ai fait sur un MB blanc avec un WD Scorpio Blue 500Go et je ne vois pas de défauts hormis le fait que j'entende plus le DD mais cela vient certainement du fait que l'ayant installé, je fais plus attention.


----------



## Simphusband (10 Avril 2009)

Le reve :


Un SDD de 512 GO

http://www.ewiz.com/detail.php?name=FTM12GE25H

 le prix....1500$


Vivement que ca se democratise


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2009)

Salut tout le monde,

J'aimerais changé le DD sur mon MBP Unibody , j'aimerais avoir votre avis j'aimerais bien le fameux 7200 de Seagate , je sais pas s'il sortira un jour....

Je recherche un 500 Go pour plus de stockage de préférence, un meilleur temps d'accès en lecture ça me dérange pas si le temps de transfert pour la copie de fichier est un peu plus long


j'hésite entre c'est 2 la:

http://www.materiel.net/ctl/Disques_durs_pour_portables/41688-Scorpio_Blue_S_ATA_II_500_Go.html

http://www.materiel.net/ctl/Disques_durs_pour_portables/45070-Momentus_5400_6_S_ATA_II_500_Go.html

Lequel que vous me conseillé niveau performance et niveau silence


Merci de votre aide


----------



## Pascal_TTH (10 Avril 2009)

Le WD car le Seagate est trop mauvais en temps d'accès.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2009)

Ok Merci

Sinon le 7200.4 je sais qu'il est pas dispo toujours en précommande , est-il dispo sur le marché US ou ailleurs ?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (10 Avril 2009)

Nope...


----------



## Nitiel (12 Avril 2009)

Bonjour, 

Le capteur de chute de libre qui permet de ranger les têtes du disque dur est implanter directement sur le mac ou sur le disque dur ? 
Parce que mon macbook est équiper de base d'un TOSHIBA MK3253GSX et ce disque dur d'après http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/wd-toshiba-join-club,1776-2.html est équiper d'un capteur de chute libre, mais d'après 



mac_gyver a dit:


> D'après ce que j'avais entendu dire, le détecteur analyse la vitesse de la chute (les déplacement en dessous de 20 cm ne sont pas pris en compte, mais ça varie peut être d'un capteur à l'autre). En fonction de cette vitesse, il prend la décision de ranger les têtes dans leur rampe ou non. Ceci protège à la fois les données mais les têtes elle-mêmes.
> Une fois que le capteur s'aperçoit que l'ordi est immobile, il libère les têtes. Donc il faudrait déjà savoir où se situe le capteur de chute dans un MacBook : est-ce qu'il est embarqué par les disques durs d'origine, où est-ce qu'il se situe en dehors ?
> 
> D'après la fiche technique de mon disque dur Seagate 5400.3, il ne semble pas intégrer ce genre de capteur ce qui signifie que c'est le Mac qui fait le boulot donc je ne vois pas l'intérêt d'acheter un disque avec cette technologie ...
> ...



C'est l'inverse.

merci de votre aide


----------



## Pascal_TTH (12 Avril 2009)

Capteur de chute intégré au portable sur les MacBook et Thinkpad. 


Acer, HP et Dell, je ne sais pas si c'est sur le disque ou la carte mère.


----------



## Nitiel (12 Avril 2009)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Capteur de chute intégré au portable sur les MacBook et Thinkpad.



merci, tu dire l'information d'où pour les macbook ?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (12 Avril 2009)

A ton avis ?


----------



## Nitiel (12 Avril 2009)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> A ton avis ?



Tu as pu avoir l'information n'importe où.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (15 Avril 2009)

http://www.barefeats.com/note05.html

J'ai trouvé cet article par hasard, il compare le Seagate Momentus 7200.4 500 Go au Western Digital Scorpio Black 320 Go. Pas la moindre mesure de temps d'accès mais les résultats sont intéressants quand même.


----------



## Simphusband (17 Avril 2009)

Wd scorpio black 320 Go reçu

Tout aussi bruyant et vibrant que le 250 go...

Mais toujours aussi rapide...

je vais devoir faire avec.....


----------



## Pascal_TTH (18 Avril 2009)

Simphusband a dit:


> Wd scorpio black 320 Go reçu
> 
> Tout aussi *bruyant et vibrant* que le 250 go...
> 
> ...



Le bruit, je crois qu'il est toujours le même. Par contre, les vibrations en plus, ça commence à être pénalisant. Mais comme tu le dis, question performances, ça arrache bien.


----------



## Taum (18 Avril 2009)

J'ai trouvé un kit 2x2Go de ram à 55&#8364; sur internet, mais je me demande si c'est vraiment compatible avec le macbook http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00081587.html

en fait, je suis quasiment certain que c'est compatible, mais c'est moitié prix de ce qu'on peut trouver sur macway donc je me dit qu'il y a peut-être une c..ille dans le potage...nan?

et sinon, y'a des gens qui ont des astuces pour réduire le bruit des DD? genre desserrer les vis de calage légèrement, ou mettre un peu de mousse, je sais pas, perso j'en ai pas mais si vous en avez, je suis preneur!


----------



## Pascal_TTH (18 Avril 2009)

http://www.crucial.com/eu/store/mpartspecs.aspx?mtbpoid=2E9B2B4EA5CA7304

Non, 50 à 60 , c'est un prix normal. Ce sont les autres qui se goinfrent sur les marges... Il vaut mieux acheter des mémoires prévues pour MacBook surtout en DDR3. Il y a pas mal de problèmes signalés avec des modules trop génériques.


----------



## Taum (18 Avril 2009)

mais crucial, c'est pas trop générique si? des retours?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (18 Avril 2009)

C'est un kit prévu pour MacBook. Garantie à vie. Crucial est une marque de référence...


----------



## Taum (29 Avril 2009)

voilà, je viens d'installer mon kit 2*2Go de chez corsaire, ben y'a pas à dire, ça pousse! en fait, je gagne en fluidité (ou plutôt, je ne perds plus en fluidité) quand j'ai mes quatre spaces chargés à bloc: mon swap était régulièrement chargé de 1Go voir plus, là il ne dépasse pas les 64Mo, nikel!

donc un macbook 2GHz, 320Go en 7200rpm et 4Go de ram et j'ai ma machine parfaite! enfin presque, il me manque plus que le backlight au clavier, et un ssd, et c'est parfait! ^^


----------



## Cyrillo77 (1 Mai 2009)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Le WD car le Seagate est trop mauvais en temps d'accès.




moi je suis d'accord pour le temps d'accès, j'ai acheté ce momentus 7200.3 320go pour mettre dans mon mbp unibody et je le trouve un peu décevant rien de faramineux comparé à un WD scorpio blue 320go (en 5400 contre 7200  pour l'autre) que j'ai eu dans mon ancien macbook.... quand je démarre la machine c'est ok mais une fois que je passe le mdp et que j'arrive sur le bureau faut pas être pressé,(il met 10 plombes à ouvrir firefox mail....j'ai lu des tests qui disaient que le 7200.3 etait plus rapide  que le scorpio black avec qui j'hésitais et je commence à avoir de sérieux doutes.. j'avais regardé les tests sur tom's hardware qui disait que c'était un bon produit.maintenant il consomme et chauffe peut être moins que les WD ?

pour le 7200.4 il sortira peut etre en Juin on sait pas ce qu'ils f..... chez seagate...


----------



## LeProf (1 Mai 2009)

je viens de passer de 2 à 4 Go sur un macbook unybody 2,4 ghz Rev A ... je vois déjà la différence.

Dans la foulée, je viens de commander un momentus seagate 7200 rpm 320 Go .... j'espère là aussi, sentir la différence avec le DD d'origine, niveau réactivité.


----------



## Cyrillo77 (1 Mai 2009)

tu vas avoir des surprises avec le momentus...

le top un 500go ssd à 100euros  en 20.. ???


----------



## LeProf (2 Mai 2009)

euh .... de bonnes j'espère ??? 

Le ssd j'y ai pensé, mais les prix sont encore un peu trop élevés à mon goût.
Ce sera la prochaine étape, en 201. effectivement....


----------



## Cyrillo77 (2 Mai 2009)

moi je conseille un WD scorpio blue (5400)ou black (7200) avec une meilleure garantie 5 ans (ecchange standard) contre 3 pour SEAGATE.je dis ça en connaissance de cause j'ai moi même le momentus 7200.3 et j'en suis pas content les 7200 tr n'apportent rien, il est pas plus rapide surtout en temps d'accès c'est nul.

ou sinon attendre le 7200.4 mais pas avant juin juillet ???

pour les SSD c'est trop onéreux pour le moment. 
ou mettre un velociraptor dans mon mac ça serait pas mal aussi mais pas possible :-(


----------



## Paul Mailhiot (4 Mai 2009)

J'ai un Macbook de 1ère génération (core duo 2ghz). Je me suis procuré 2 X 1gig de ram. Avant de l'installer, j'aimerais contribuer au forum en faisant des tests avant-après. J'ai actuellement 2 x512meg ram et le disque dur d'origine de 60gig presque plein. J'ai commandé un Seagate 500g 7200rpm (Momentus 7200.4).

Quels programmes me conseillez-vous pour faire des tests (freeware)?


----------



## Cyrillo77 (4 Mai 2009)

xbench

tu l'as acheté où ton 7200.4 ?


----------



## Paul Mailhiot (4 Mai 2009)

Ben, je l'attends! Commandé chez Sohodiffusion.com, au Québec. Suite à la commande, j'ai eu un courriel disant que le disque arrivera dans 1 à 3 jours ouvrable. Ce qui voudrait dire mardi ou mercredi. À ce que je vois, ce disque est difficile à trouver. Je n'ai pas eu de courriel m'indiquant que c'est ''back order''.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (4 Mai 2009)

Laisse tomber xbench, c'est complément moisi. Les scores varient énormément d'un test à l'autre et il ne mesure même pas le temps d'accès. Mais bon, à défaut de mieux sous OS X... Les seuls tests intéressants sont sous Windows.


----------



## Cyrillo77 (4 Mai 2009)

Paul Mailhiot a dit:


> Ben, je l'attends! Commandé chez Sohodiffusion.com, au Québec. Suite à la commande, j'ai eu un courriel disant que le disque arrivera dans 1 à 3 jours ouvrable. Ce qui voudrait dire mardi ou mercredi. À ce que je vois, ce disque est difficile à trouver. Je n'ai pas eu de courriel m'indiquant que c'est ''back order''.



2/3 j à quelle prix ? si tu le reçois dis moi car ça m'interesse car sur des forums US j'ai lu que des gens payaient et attendaient car du retard car pas de stock...

xbench moi ça me convient c'est tout simple et gratos.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (4 Mai 2009)

Les résultats ne sont pas représentatifs... Tant que le disque lit ou écrit vite des fichiers de 4 ko, il est bon. Trivial ! :rateau:


----------



## Taum (8 Mai 2009)

Re-salut!

Je vous embête une dernière fois, car j'ai un "soucis" de disque dur.

J'ai remplacé le DD de mon MB unibody par le momentus 7200.3 en 320Go mais voilà, c'est qu'il est plus bruyant et il vibre légèrement par rapport au disque d'origine, et c'est pas top je trouve. Alors c'est sur, il est plutot assez rapide et les bruits ne s'entendent que en environnement calme mais voilà, ils s'entendent, et je suis souvent en environnement calme...

Jaurais aimé savoir si je perdrai beaucoup en performances en mettant un scorpio blue en 500Go? en niveau bruit/vibrations, un gain? j'aimerais retrouver le silence d'origine de mon macbook.

voilà, merci!


----------



## Cyrillo77 (9 Mai 2009)

ça ne changera rien en mettant un scorpio blue bien au contraire ça sera pire... les WD niveau db c'est un peu plus fort.

le 7200.3 le bruit c'est pas son réel défaut il est très correct pour un 7200 tr /mn. 

tu veux plus de bruit prend un SSD mais c'est pas le même budget.


----------



## Paul Mailhiot (11 Mai 2009)

J'ai maintenant le max de ram (2gig) dans ma Macbook. Je ne vois pas vraiment de différence et xbench me donne un résultat inférieur lorsqu'il y a 1gig de ram. Quoi conclure?

Pour le dd, j'attends encore le Seagate 500g 7200.4. On espère au milieu de cette semaine m'a-t-on répondu.

En comparant les specs du dd d'origine (Toshiba mk6034gsx) avec celles du Seagate, on parle d'un taux de transfert de 150mb/sec pour le Toshiba et de 3gb/sec pour le Seagate. Si c'est vraiment le cas, j'espère bien voir une différence à ce moment. Faut dire aussi qu'il me reste que 4gig de libre sur 60 dans le Toshiba.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (11 Mai 2009)

Cyrillo77 a dit:


> ça ne changera rien en mettant un scorpio blue bien au contraire ça sera pire... les WD niveau db c'est un peu plus fort.
> 
> *le 7200.3 le bruit c'est pas son réel défaut il est très correct pour un 7200 tr /mn*.
> 
> tu veux plus de bruit prend un SSD mais c'est pas le même budget.



Il faut le dire vite...  Et oui, le Scorpio Blue est moins bruyant que le Momentus 7200.3. Ce dernier n'est d'ailleurs pas le plus intéressant des 320 Go 7200 rpm avec son temps d'accès digne d'un 5400 rpm. 



Paul Mailhiot a dit:


> *J'ai maintenant le max de ram (2gig) dans ma Macbook. Je ne vois pas vraiment de différence et xbench me donne un résultat inférieur lorsqu'il y a 1gig de ram. Quoi conclure?*
> 
> Pour le dd, j'attends encore le Seagate 500g 7200.4. On espère au milieu de cette semaine m'a-t-on répondu.
> 
> En comparant les specs du dd d'origine (Toshiba mk6034gsx) avec celles du Seagate, on parle d'un taux de transfert de *150mb/sec pour le Toshiba et de 3gb/sec pour le Seagate*. Si c'est vraiment le cas, j'espère bien voir une différence à ce moment. Faut dire aussi qu'il me reste que 4gig de libre sur 60 dans le Toshiba.



Que xBench est complètement foireux et que les résultats varient de plus de 10% d'un test à l'autre. 

C'est le taux transfert maximum de l'interface et pas les performances du disque. 1,5 Gbps pour le SATA et 3 Gbps pour le SATA II. Les disques durs n'atteignent jamais 1,5 gbps (ce qui correspond à 150 Mo/s). Enfin, c'est sûr que ça va aller mieux que le pauvre machin d'origine.


http://www.tt-hardware.com/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=12760
Pour le 7200.4, c'est pas vraiment une super affaire...


----------



## Nitiel (11 Mai 2009)

Depuis le temps, j'ai finalement commandé hier un WD Scorpio black 320 Go sans le capteur de chutent libre j'espère que celui du mac prendra le relais.


----------



## Cyrillo77 (11 Mai 2009)

je pense que WD est le bon choix j'ai moi un momentus 7200.3 j'en suis très déçu temps d'accès mauvais.je vais surement passer à un scorpio blue 500go qui est le meilleur choix à lire les forums.le 7200.4 parait il que c'est bof et pas dispo en plus.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2009)

Je souhaiterais mettre 4 GB sur un MBP Unibody avant j'avais un IMac et j'avais mis de la Crucial

J'hésite ya une différence de prix de 5 euros vous prendrez quoi la moins chère ?


Plutot Crucial:

http://www.materiel.net/ctl/PC_portables1/43238-SO_DIMM_DDR3_2_x_2_Go_PC8500.html

ou G SKILL

http://www.materiel.net/ctl/PC_portables1/42945-SO_DIMM_DDR3_2_x_2_Go_PC8500_SQ.html


----------



## ibonhomme (12 Mai 2009)

bonjour, bonjour.
J'avoue ma totale incompétence en matière de DD et autres RAM. Et sûrement en plein d'autres choses aussi...

Ayant actuellement les possibilités de booster mon MB blanc 2009, j'aimerais donc lui faire cadeau de 4Go de RAM et d'un DD de 320 Go. Soit donc l'amener à sa configuration maximale.

Je suis un peu perdu dans vos références et propositions, ne sachant pas ce qui compatible avec mon précieux.

En gros, que me conseillez vous et que me déconseillez vous dans cette profusion de matériel existant ?

Pour les revendeurs, j'ai Apple, ICLG, Materiel.net et Fnac sur place. Mais je préfère les conseils de quelqu'un qui n'a pas de marge à faire...

Merci d'avance à ceux qui prendront la peine de me répondre.


----------



## galaad86 (12 Mai 2009)

va sur le site de macway (je précise que je suis bien un particulier !!) et là tu verras la mémoire, les DD compatibles ou non avec ton macbook.

celà te donneras une idée des prix pratiqués.


----------



## colbosc (12 Mai 2009)

bonhomme44 a dit:


> bonjour, bonjour.
> Ayant actuellement les possibilités de booster mon MB blanc 2009, j'aimerais donc lui faire cadeau de 4Go de RAM et d'un DD de 320 Go. Soit donc l'amener à sa configuration maximale.



En configuration maximale, tu peux aller jusqu'à un DD de 500 Go en 5400, solution plus homogène pour un portable que les bruyants et vibrants (et gourmands) 7200
Sinon, pour les achats, Amazon ou MacWay


----------



## Pascal_TTH (12 Mai 2009)

Tellement gourmands qu'il y a des 7200 rpm qui consomment moins que des 5400 rpm. 
Après, il reste le bruit mais il affecte tout ce qui fait plus de 250 Go en général...


----------



## ibonhomme (12 Mai 2009)

Je m'étais laissé abuser par la configuration maximale proposée sur l'applestore. Merci pour ces avis et liens z'éclairés. Par contre, je vois que les avis sont partagés sur le 5400/7200....


----------



## colbosc (12 Mai 2009)

Selon ta priorité : capacité de stockage ou vitesse... Avec 500 Go en 5400 on a une certaine rapidité et surtout DE LA PLACE


----------



## Cyrillo77 (12 Mai 2009)

ouais c'est vrai macway c'est pas mal en plus tu as des avis d'acheteurs, ça donne une idée.

enfin pour le disque dur je pense qu'à l'heure actuelle le mieux est un WD scorpio blue 500 pour 99euros (j'ai moi un momentus 7200.3 et je suis déçu par sa lenteur pour un 7200 tr/mn pour le temps d'accès ou je suis tombé sur une mauvaise série...)


----------



## Taum (13 Mai 2009)

moi je suis de plus en plus tenté de remplacer mon momentus 7200.3 en 320Go (avis aux interessés) par un scorpio blue 500Go, pour le gain de place, le silence, et surtout les vibration... mais je ne sais pas si ça vaut le coup, ça me travail cette histoire


----------



## Cyrillo77 (13 Mai 2009)

ah ouais les 7200 il est bruyant c'est horrible je sais pas comment est le scorpio black ? mais je pense que pour un portable un 5400 c'est suffisant....

après les 8mo de cache contre 16 pour le momentus 7200.3 est ce que ça joue vraiment  ??


----------



## j-j (13 Mai 2009)

Upgrade fait sur mon nouveau MBP Uni par WD scorpio blue 500.
Aucune vibration.


----------



## Cyrillo77 (13 Mai 2009)

et tu avais un momentus avant ça ou celui d'origine ?


----------



## Paul Mailhiot (14 Mai 2009)

J'ai maintenant mon Seagate 500g 7200.4. Il n'est pas installé encore. Actuellement, j'ai un 60g Toshiba. Je teste avec xbench quelques fois avant de passer au Seagate. 

Je reviens dans quelques jours avec les résultats et impressions.


----------



## Cyrillo77 (14 Mai 2009)

tu l'as trouve dans quelle boutique ton 7200.4 ?


----------



## j-j (14 Mai 2009)

Cyrillo77 a dit:


> et tu avais un momentus avant ça ou celui d'origine ?


J'avais le HDD d'origine.

Je l'ai changer car je voulais plus d'espace et j'en ai entendus que du bien du WD


----------



## Paul Mailhiot (14 Mai 2009)

Cyrillo77 a dit:


> tu l'as trouve dans quelle boutique ton 7200.4 ?




Chez sohodiffusion.com à Montréal.

Commandé le 30 avril, reçu le 13 mai.


----------



## Davy (14 Mai 2009)

Je viens de recevoir un avis de dispo du 500 Go Seagate Momentus 7200.4 SATA 2,5" 16Mo interne ST9500420AS de la part de Macway.


----------



## colbosc (14 Mai 2009)

Davy a dit:


> Je viens de recevoir un avis de dispo du 500 Go Seagate Momentus 7200.4 SATA 2,5" 16Mo interne ST9500420AS de la part de Macway.



129 


----------



## ultrasrouche (14 Mai 2009)

Voila j'ai acheté sur Rue du commerce un DD western Digital 320 Black (?) 7200tr , installé en 15 min dans mon macbook Alu

Pour le bruit: soit vous avez des oreille sensible comme des radar car oui un bruit plus sourd mais minime...
Pour les vibration: il vibre tres tres légèr Scorpio ement plus que l'ancien donc rien de dramatique

Mais mes fichier photoshop de 400mo sont ouvert en 1sec au lieux des 8 avant


----------



## Cyrillo77 (14 Mai 2009)

colbosc a dit:


> 129 &#8364;




on le trouve à 125 port compris sur ebay, vendeur aux USA et dispo : macway c'est 15j de délai...

le lien :

http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=380124285403


----------



## Pascal_TTH (15 Mai 2009)

Cyrillo77 a dit:


> on le trouve à 125 port compris sur ebay, vendeur aux USA et dispo : macway c'est 15j de délai...
> 
> le lien :
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=380124285403



Et les frais de douane ?  Pas sûr que ce soit rentable...


----------



## Cyrillo77 (15 Mai 2009)

les frais de douane je suis chanceux j'en paye rarement.
quand on tombe sur des vendeurs sympa ça devient rare surtout quand vendeurs PRO, un "gift" peut aider même si ce truc est connu des douaniers...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2009)

Salut tout le monde,

Je viens d'installé 4 Gb de GSkill et un WD Scorpio Blue dans mon MBP Unibody c'est clair que ça change 

il m'arrive un probleme j'ai foiré 1 des 4 vis étoilés pour installé le DD , est-ce que quelqu'un pourrais m'aidé a trouvé une boutique qui vend des pas de vis pour disque dur 2 pouces 1/2

Car j'ai été chez des assembleurs et tout , ils ont pas de viserie comme ça

ça m'embête un peu , j'en ai mis 3 sur 4 toujours mieux que rien mais bon comme je suis légèrement maniaque et perfectionniste sur les bords ça me chagrine


----------



## Paul Mailhiot (15 Mai 2009)

Finalement, j'ai un Seagate 500g 7200.4 dans mon vénérable Macbook. J'ai aussi augmenter la ram au max, soit 2 gig.

L'ajout de ram n'a pas fait de différence, à l'utilisation et avec xbench.

Par contre, le Seagate fait en sorte que les applications ouvrent vraiment plus rapidement, et sur xbench, les résultats pour le disque sont probants mais pour les autres données, rien d'impressionnant.

Dans l'ensemble, je suis satisfait mais j'aurais aimé comparé avec WD Scorpio Blue 500g 5400.  Est-ce que le surcoût du Seagate (165$) par rapport au WD (110$) est justifié.

Côté bruit, je ne me suis pas retrouvé dans un environnement silencieux pour constater.


----------



## Cyrillo77 (17 Mai 2009)

bjr, actuellement j'ai le scorpio blue 500gb et le 7200.3 et curieusement le wd est plus rapide pour donner un exemple le seagate met 3mn30 pour démarrer entre appuyer sur le bouton et mettre mot de passe et lancer mail, + firefox, le scorpio blue 2mn 30 comment est ce possible ?

aussi j'ai remarque que le WD activait les ventilo du mac car ça chauffe plus, smcfancontrol en faisant que du net ça me met du 49/51 en 2000rpm le SEAGATE c'etait du 35/40 curieux...

est ce qu'il faut faire une réinitialisation du contrôleur de gestion du sytème (smc) lors de l'installation d'un nouveau disque dur ?
*
*


----------



## Pascal_TTH (17 Mai 2009)

Mon dieu, plus de 2 minutes pour démarrer !!! C'est quoi pour un veau ?

Comme écrit dans l'autre sujet, les ventilateurs sont toujours à 2000 rpm minimum sur un MBPu.


----------



## Taum (17 Mai 2009)

Cyrillo77 a dit:


> bjr, actuellement j'ai le scorpio blue 500gb et le 7200.3 et curieusement le wd est plus rapide pour donner un exemple le seagate met 3mn30 pour démarrer entre appuyer sur le bouton et mettre mot de passe et lancer mail, + firefox, le scorpio blue 2mn 30 comment est ce possible ?
> 
> aussi j'ai remarque que le WD activait les ventilo du mac car ça chauffe plus, smcfancontrol en faisant que du net ça me met du 49/51 en 2000rpm le SEAGATE c'etait du 35/40 curieux...
> 
> est ce qu'il faut faire une réinitialisation du contrôleur de gestion du sytème (smc) lors de l'installation d'un nouveau disque dur ?



ouaouh, c'est long quand même! moi je tourne entre 30sec et 1min pour démarrer avec le 7200.3, suivant l'humeur de la bête.

Et sinon, niveau nuisances sonores, en étant exigeant et en comparant les deux DD, ça donne quoi? et les vibrations?


----------



## p.boussaguet (17 Mai 2009)

1 min grand max avec le 7200.3 avec lancement de ICal, Entourage, Safari, Contact au démarage.

Pas génial mais suffisant.


----------



## Cyrillo77 (17 Mai 2009)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Mon dieu, plus de 2 minutes pour démarrer !!! C'est quoi pour un veau ?
> 
> Comme écrit dans l'autre sujet, les ventilateurs sont toujours à 2000 rpm minimum sur un MBPu.



3 minutes je trouve ça énorme. pour les ventilos je sais qu'ils tournent au mini à cette vitesse.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (18 Mai 2009)

Mon MBPu démarre en 40 secondes et le disque est à 31°C en faisant de la bureautique. C'est un Scorpio Black de 320 Go. 

Il y a un problème avec ton portable... Ca ne doit pas être si chaud et ça doit démarrer plus vite. Même un Windows Vista bien naze démarre en moins de 3 minutes.


----------



## Cyrillo77 (18 Mai 2009)

on va faire avec 2 minutes c'est pas la mort mais il doit y avoir un probleme j'ai beaucoup de prog qui charge dans la barre des taches ça doit jouer et peut etre que 4go de memoire ça serait mieux...

comme prog pour les ventilos c'est quoi le mieux ? smcfancontrol on fancontrol tout court ?


----------



## GillesF (18 Mai 2009)

Je suis sur le MBu 2.4Ghz avec le DD d'origine et je boot en nettement moins que 2min, tu dois avoir un soucis qq part :s


----------



## Cyrillo77 (18 Mai 2009)

quel souci ? disons que j'ai une sauvegarde time machine qui date de mon ancien mac donc 2/3 ans de sauvegarde.mais c'est vrai qu'au bureau j'ai un emac 1,25 ghz 768 de ram il boot en 1h30 tout compris moi 2mn... j'ai fait un coup d'onyx et ça ne change rien. aucun problème sytem j'ai fait hardware test complet.


----------



## Cioranes (19 Mai 2009)

le boot normal sur osx c'est pas dans les 40sec ?


----------



## Cyrillo77 (19 Mai 2009)

j'en sais rien mais il est long le miens... 
j'ai tel apple c'est des comiques au support technique ils font faire des manips qui servent à rien enfin pour ma part, résultat final le mec me dit "vous voyez il démarre plus vite non ??"

par contre quand je démarre sur ma session administrateur ça doit prendre au total 1mn mais ya rien dessus (bureau vide..., je me demande si c'est pas ma session de 2 ans qui a un souci car c'est elle le problème...


----------



## Ando (19 Mai 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

j'ai parcouru avec intérêt ce topic car je souhaite prochainement faire l'acquisition d'un MB blanc neuf.
Ma question porte sur le changement de disque dur, je n'arrive pas à savoir si cette opération annule ou non la garantie d'un an à partir de la date d'achat.
J'ai parcouru plusieurs sites qui ne donnent pas la même réponse. Il semblerait que le changement de RAM lui ne pose aucun problème à ce niveau là.
Qu'en est-t-il du changement de HDD interne d'un MB blanc au niveau de la garantie?

Merci par avance pour votre aide.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (19 Mai 2009)

La garantie n'est touchée que sur les anciens MacBook Pro en raison des démontage relativement  complexes. Sur les autres, pas de problème, la garantie reste.


----------



## Cyrillo77 (19 Mai 2009)

en fait le problème venait juste du choix de la carte graphique de l'unibody ça accélère tout.


----------



## Ando (20 Mai 2009)

Merci Pascal_TTH pour ta réponse.

Il me semblait bien avoir compris que selon les modèles, les modalités de garantie n'étaient pas les mêmes du fait de la complexité de l'implantation des composants, notamment dans les MBP ancienne génération.

Me voilà rassuré!


----------



## Nitiel (20 Mai 2009)

Une question à tous ceux qui changent leurs disques durs de leurs MacBook, vous disposez tous, à la maison, d'un tournevis Torx T6*?


----------



## Paul Mailhiot (20 Mai 2009)

Si c'est un T6, oui j'ai ça à la maison.


----------



## Cyrillo77 (23 Mai 2009)

p.boussaguet a dit:


> 1 min grand max avec le 7200.3 avec lancement de ICal, Entourage, Safari, Contact au démarage.
> 
> Pas génial mais suffisant.



oui mais mais moi j'ai pas loin de 12 applications qui s'ouvrent en haut à droite dans la barre des taches donc vos 30 sec voir 1mn vous me faites bien rigoler.... vous avez leopard nu juste formaté du jour avec kedal dedans ? 
moi aussi si j'ouvre une session  avec rien dedans ça prend 40s voir 1mn.


----------



## p.boussaguet (23 Mai 2009)

Alors tout va bien ... mais je ne vois pas l'intérêt de lancer tous mes programmes alors que je ne les utiliserai pas nécessairement.

Je lance les indispensables à l'ouverture, les autres c'est quand j'en ai besoin. Je ne le ferme pas une fois utilisés.

Chacun sa vie ... pouet pouet ....


----------



## Cyrillo77 (23 Mai 2009)

je ne parle pas de ical mail et le reste qu'on peut lancer au démarrage...


----------



## GillesF (23 Mai 2009)

Ouai mais cherche pas plus loin alors 

moi les logiciels qui se lancent au démarrage je les limite au strict minimum. Comme dit plus haut, ca sert à rien de démarrer des logiciels qui te serviront pas forcément (et surtout qui te serviront p-e bien après le lancement de ta machine).


----------



## ibonhomme (25 Mai 2009)

Après avoir lu et relu et re relu, mon choix s'est arrêté sur le WD scorpio blue 500 Go 5400t.Faut encore que je me plonge dans les différentes barrettes de RAM pour finaliser ma commande. Et mon macbook blanc 2009 se préparera à l'opération chirurgicale.


----------



## JeffBook (31 Mai 2009)

Salut à tous, j'ai le MB unibody 2ghz de base 

Je me tâte depuis quelques temps à passer sur du 500go, cependant que penser du modele 500go de seagate en 5400rpm ? Il a une protection intégrée je trouve que ça parait interessant..

Quelqu'un a testé ?

http://www.materiel.net/ctl/Disques...-Momentus_5400_6_S_ATA_II_500_Go_G_Force.html


----------



## un gens (31 Mai 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

J'écris pour vous faire part de mon expérience.

J'ai un macbook blanc rev. avril 2008.

Core 2 Duo 2,4 Ghz

J'avais de base 2 Go de RAM (bien suffisant il est vrai)

Sur un coup de tête, parce que j'avais 50 brouzoufs qui trainaient, je suis passé à 4Go de RAM (DDR2 667mhz, NuImpact, pour ceux que ça intéresse)

Résultat, rien n'a vraiment changé, bien sur, tout tourne un peu plus facilement puisque les programmes ont largement ce qu'il faut pour évoluer, mais j'ai pas encore réussi à saturer ma RAM! Un jour p-e!

J'ai commandé un disque dur 500Go Samsung SpinPoint M7 5400rpm, que je devrais recevoir et monter mardi ... je n'attends pas de meilleures performances (bien que j'ai lu sur le net qu'apparemment, c'est tout à fait convenable ce que propose ce petit disque). Je cherchais de l'espace de stockage plus que de la rapidité de lecture.

Et suite à une lecture des postes précédents, je me suis décidé à chronomotrer le temps de démarrage, avec accès à l'ordinateur : 45s tout rond.

Je vous tiendrai au courant des performances du disque si ça intéresse qques personnes.


ps : par contre, j'suis emmerdé pr TimeMachine, j'vais devoir acheter un bon gros DD externe de 1Go ou une solution pouvant proposé 2 fois 640 Go! rah la la  , vivement la prime de fin de stage!


----------



## smog (3 Juin 2009)

Le test de SVMmac de ce mois est accablant pour le momentus 7200.4 2,5"en tous les cas !


----------



## p.boussaguet (3 Juin 2009)

développe un peu please ....


----------



## Ando (3 Juin 2009)

Bonjour,

suite à la MAJ toute récente du *MB blanc*, la *RAM* est passée à *800MHz*.
Je ne parviens pas à trouver de DDR2 à 800MHz compatible Macbook blanc sur Macway en utilisant les filtres de recherche.
Où puis-je trouver de genre de produits sur un site aussi fiable que Macway?

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## un gens (3 Juin 2009)

Ando a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> suite à la MAJ toute récente du *MB blanc*, la *RAM* est passée à *800MHz*.
> Je ne parviens pas à trouver de DDR2 à 800MHz compatible Macbook blanc sur Macway en utilisant les filtres de recherche.
> ...



Hey, j'avais même pas fait attention!

Pour de la 800 Mhz, regarde les produits dispos pr les iMac Intel rev avril 2008


----------



## Cyrillo77 (3 Juin 2009)

smog a dit:


> Le test de SVMmac de ce mois est accablant pour le momentus 7200.4 2,5"en tous les cas !




ouais ça serait bien de développer...
on sait que le 7200.4 n'a rien de révolutionnaire puisqu'on conseille d'acheter le 500 WD scorpio blue le meilleur rapport qualité prix.


----------



## Thane (3 Juin 2009)

Pour développer encore faudrait-il que SVM l'ai fait, leur comparatif de juin sur les disque 2,5" est navrant de pauvreté en terme  contenu. 
L'article se résume à un test de la vitesse de lecture et d'écriture des HDD. Aucune mesure sur les dits vitesses en fonction du remplissage du HDD, rien sur les vitesses de démarrage, temps de traitement de process types (photoshop, encodage...). Me déçoivent SVM !

Pour finir le vainqueur est un toshiba 500 giga 5400tr/mn 8 mo de cache, j'ai des doutes sur ce choix.


----------



## smog (3 Juin 2009)

D'après eux, le 7200.4 (c'était le seul du comparatif) est bien en retrait par rapport aux autres 500 Go (qui sont en 5400 tr), pour le débit en tous les cas.
Mais c'est vrai que ce n'est pas très fouillé comme test, comme de plus en plus souvent dans ce mag...

Je vous en dis plus dès que je l'ai sous la main et que j'ai 5 min.


----------



## Paul Mailhiot (4 Juin 2009)

Il est 4h du matin. Je ne dors plus. Tant qu'à ne plus dormir, je vais prendre mes mails, voir quelques sites, avant de partir pour le travail. Et c'est le silence total, j'entends les ti zoiseaux. Mais le Macbook lui aussi je l'entends. Est-ce le ventilateur? Bizarre, je viens de l'allumer, il me semble qu'il n'est pas si chaud que ça. Je rapproche le mac de mon oreille et le bruit provient du disque dur. 

C'est plutôt rare que j'utilise le Macbook dans un environnement calme. Donc ça ne me dérange pas trop. Mais pour ceux qui ont l'ouïe plus sensible, c'est à considérer. Et est-ce que le WD 500g à 5400rpm sera pas loin d'être aussi rapide que le Seagate? Si c'était à refaire, je choisirais le WD, surtout qu'il est à 110$ versus 170$ pour le Seagate.

Mais dans l'ensemble, je suis satisfait du Seagate. Gain d'espace et de performance pour prolonger la vie de mon Macbook Core Duo 2ghz (achat septembre 2006).


----------



## Ando (4 Juin 2009)

@un gens

Merci pour ta réponse. C'est en gros ce que m'a répondu Macway après que je les ai contactés. Je dirais même que ta réponse est plus précise. Ce qui m'a étonné, c'est qu'ils ne semblaient pas du tout au courant de la MAJ de la RAM...

En fait je me demandais si les barrettes de RAM pour iMac étaient aussi adaptées pour les Macbook. Ca rentre sans problème? Ce sont les mêmes modèles?


----------



## un gens (4 Juin 2009)

Ando a dit:


> @un gens
> 
> Merci pour ta réponse. C'est en gros ce que m'a répondu Macway après que je les ai contactés. Je dirais même que ta réponse est plus précise. Ce qui m'a étonné, c'est qu'ils ne semblaient pas du tout au courant de la MAJ de la RAM...
> 
> En fait je me demandais si les barrettes de RAM pour iMac étaient aussi adaptées pour les Macbook. Ca rentre sans problème? Ce sont les mêmes modèles?



A l'image, ça semble coincider ...

Maintenant, je ne peux pas te le certifier, je n'ai pas testé, et je ne pourrais pas dans l'immédiat ... appel ou va voir dans un apple premium reseller si tu peux, ils te fourniront une réponse plus exacte je pense


----------



## Pascal_TTH (4 Juin 2009)

Thane a dit:


> Pour développer encore faudrait-il que SVM l'ai fait, leur comparatif de juin sur les disque 2,5" est navrant de pauvreté en terme  contenu.
> L'article se résume à un test de la vitesse de lecture et d'écriture des HDD. Aucune mesure sur les dits vitesses en fonction du remplissage du HDD, rien sur les vitesses de démarrage, temps de traitement de process types (photoshop, encodage...). Me déçoivent SVM !
> 
> Pour finir le vainqueur est un toshiba 500 giga 5400tr/mn 8 mo de cache, j'ai des doutes sur ce choix.





Après, on se demande pourquoi la presse écrite va mal !!! Le meilleur choix est un disque franchement sans intérêt, peu disponible et pas performant. Toshiba doit avoir acheté de la pub dans leur feuille de choux !


----------



## crecre (12 Juin 2009)

Bonjour,

Quel est le disque le plus silencieux a ce jour hormis SSD ?

C'est pour un macbook alu; en remplacement du 160Gb que je trouve pour ma part silencieux mais dejà presque plein :love:


----------



## ibonhomme (28 Juin 2009)

J'ai sauté le pas, j'ai commandé, comme beaucoup je crois, le 500 Go Western Digital Scorpio Blue SATA 2,5" 5400t 8 Mo interne pour 85 Euros chez Macway.

Commandé le 25/06/2009 à 09h42, livré à Nantes le 26/06/2009 à 08h04. C'est rapide et précis.

Après avoir eu un peu de mal à trouver un torx 8, l'opération s'est bien déroulé, nouvelle installation clean de Léopard, transfert des données (musique, photos, entourage....). Aucun souci. Mon MB se porte comme un charme, pas un bruit, pas de vibration et plus de DD externe branché dessus.

Merci pour les conseils.


----------



## dvd (28 Juin 2009)

j'ai le Seagate Momentus 320 Go 7200 trs/min
et c'est un investissement de perdu. j'ai remplacé le disque dur d'origine de mon macbook et je suis déçu. les performances ne sont pas transcendantes voire sont en retrait. il fait un bruit d'enfer: mon ventilo tourne en permanence. je ne sais pas si c'est moi mais je ne recommanderai pas.
des avis sur ce disque dur?


----------



## pomme85 (29 Juin 2009)

Bonsoir,

Je vais bientôt âtre propriétaire du nouveau MBP 13" et j'aimerais mettre un disque dur de *500 Go*.

J'aimerais avoir des retour à propos du *Seagate 7200trs* : vibrations ? performances ?

Sinon, pour les 5400 trs, lequel est le mieux : *Seagate Momentus ou Western Digital Scorpio Blue* ?

Merci


----------



## gbouton (29 Juin 2009)

salut,

je viens d'acheter un seagate momentus 7200*.4 *(320Go)
j'en suis très content (pour le moment
il est silencieux (du moins comparé à mon DD d'origine en 5400 tr qui avait 2 ans.)
et contrairement à ce que j'ai pu lire a droite et a gauche, je ne constate pas de consommation excessive. je garde la même autonomie batterie qu'avant.
Par contre, j'insiste sur le *.4* / il semble que le 7200.3 ai connu quelques soucis a son lancement.

Je n'ai pas de retour a te faire sur le 500Go.

il semble que les WD ou Samsung ont une bonne note en ce moment.


A+
Guillaume


----------



## pomme85 (10 Juillet 2009)

Toujours pas de retour sur le *Seagate Momentus 7200.4 500 Go 7200trs/min* ?

J'hésite vraiment à le prendre où à me tourner vers le Western Digital 5400trs/min


----------



## bienvenue (13 Juillet 2009)

Moi aussi je voulais prendre le Seagate car les spécifications sont très bonnes, mais un ami m'a dit de me méfier de Seagate, et en fouillant sur le net j'ai trouvé un test assez serieux qui montre qu'il n'est pas plus rapide que les 5400 t/s, et beaucoups se plaignent du bruit. Dans ce test le WD est le meilleur compromis.
J'ai donc acheté le WD et j'en suis très content pour le moment.
J'ai prévu de le mettre dans un MacBook Pro de juin 09. J'ai fait un démontage pour rien car il me manque le Torx pour les vis du HD, et cet outils n'est pas précisé dans la notice d'apple. 
Au passage, les vis du PB pro sont vraiment fragile, c'est du Philips 000. Il faut être très doux au remontage pour ne pas les visser de travers en créant un autre pas de vis.


----------



## kaos (15 Juillet 2009)

Pour les vitesses de boot il faut prendre en compte l'age du système , un système installé y'a un an ne démarre pas comme une machine installée y'a un mois car on rajoute des logiciels et donc des services .... la fragmentation bien qu'atténuée par l'OSX est malheureusement un paramétre physique au disque dur quelque soit son OS 

je vais tenter de mesurer mon démarage tien :mouais:


----------



## zyliss (16 Juillet 2009)

En cas de changement de HDD, mieux vaut-il conserver le modèle d'origine pour le renvoi éventuel de la bête en SAV ou peu importe ?

Au passage je cherche un disque de 160Go, mais le prix des 320 dégringole au point de rendre l'achat d'un modèle plus petit inintéressant... ça me creuse la tête, en plus de devoir choisir entre 5400 et 7200 tr/min


----------



## pomme85 (20 Juillet 2009)

Bon, j'ai fini par prendre le WD 500 Go 5400trs/min pour mon MBP 13.

Quand il y a du bruit autour, je ne l'entends pas. Il ne vibre pas, mais quand je suis seule dans une pièce, je l'entends pas mal gratter et faire un bruit bizarre que je ne saurais décrire... je ne m'y connais pas vraiment !

J'ai fais un petit test sur Xbench, voilà les résultats : 







je ne sais pas comment les interpréter, qu'en pensez-vous ?

Connaissez vous d'autres logiciels de benchmark sur Mac ?!


----------



## mikatiger (20 Juillet 2009)

Même machine, avec le disque d'origine:





J'vais m'acheter un Scorpio Blue je crois


----------



## p.boussaguet (20 Juillet 2009)

Voilà pour un Seagate momentus 7200.3 320 Gb ... pas mal pour un vieux !
C'est sur un MB Unibody 13" et non un MBP ... je ne sais pas s'il y a une influence ?






Ceci dit, je n'y comprend pas grand chose


----------



## mikatiger (20 Juillet 2009)

Pas mal 
Mais j'aimerai bien voir un test d'un 7200.4 et d'un Scorpio Black pour comparer 
Si des âmes charitables passent par là... :rose:


----------



## pomme85 (20 Juillet 2009)

J'aimerais bien avoir des avis pour les possesseurs du Western Digital 500 Go 5400trs/min au niveau sonore :  l'entendez-vous grattez ou est-il inaudible ?


----------



## colbosc (20 Juillet 2009)

inaudible sur MB Blanc 2,2, sauf le soir dans une pièce calme, un léger sifflement mais jamais de "grattage"


----------



## crecre (23 Juillet 2009)

J'avais plus de place sur mon 160 Go d'origine donc j'étais obligé de changer.

J'ai lu pas mal de truc et le disque parfait n'existe pas vu que même le plus silencieux en 5400 tr/min est bruyant.

Avant quand j'etais dans une pièce seule sans bruit je n'entendais RIEN, un bonheur.

Depuis il y a un petit sifflement/ronronnement léger MAIS présent, à cause du disque et non pas des ventilo du mac.
Quand on approche l'oreille vers le disque on l'entend encore plus.

Donc si tu n'as pas comme moi une OBLIGATION de changer, garde celui d'origine.


----------



## skellington (23 Juillet 2009)

Han, je viens d'aller chercher mon nouveau Seagate Momentus 7200.3 320Go et je lis plus haut qu'il "a eu des problèmes à son lancement"... j'espère quand même qu'il fera l'affaire.

Mon DD d'origine de 80 Go qui date de 2007 est à l'agonie. Je fais beaucoup de montage vidéo (certaines appli de Final Cut Studio 2 tournent plusieurs heure par jr)  et du traitement de photos (Lightroom, Gimp)! 
Alors forcément, j'ai fini de le flinguer je crois. Parce que le doublage de la RAM le mois dernier n'a pas accéléré le lancement des appli. 

Le fait est que j'ai trop de thune, mais mon Mac c'est mon outil de travail, et donc j'ai décidé de changer le DD moi-même, même si je ne suis pas ultra calée niveau technique. Je me renseigne sur la procédure sur le web.

D'ailleurs, à tout hasard, savez-vous s'il est possible de cloner mon DD d'origine sur mon DD externe Western Digital (pas formaté HPS+, selon Carbon Copy Cloner) et de booter sur ce dernier pour ensuite retransférer les données sur mon nouveau DD interne? 
Ou alors il faut absolument acheter un Safedisk mini II? 

Merci pour votre aide!


----------



## fobyy (27 Juillet 2009)

Je viens de changer mon MacBook unibody premiere génération (2Ghz) contre le nouveau MacBook Pro 13''.

Sur le premier j avais rajouté 2Go de ram pour arrivé à 4Go, j avais senti la différence mais celle-ci n'étais pas flagrante, j'ai pour projet de faire de même sur mon nouveau mais je pense d'abord changer le disque dur.

Sur le nouveau (Macbook pro 13'') J ai l impression d'entendre plus le disque dur d4origine, léger "souffle/sifflement", et le disque dur qui gratte (jamais entendu sur mon ancien). Je ne suis pas sur, il me semble que sur l'ancien c'était un hitachi, sur l actuel c est un fujitsu... est ce quelqu'un à noté aussi cette différence???

Apres avoir bien regarder les différents disque dur, je pensai prendre un hitachi travelstar en 320go ou 500go, car je ne souhaite pas perdre d'autonomie...
Mais certains avis confirment que le scorpio blue ne s'entend pas et ne provoque pas de perte d'autonomie??? quelqu'un peut confirmer??


----------



## Cyrillo77 (29 Juillet 2009)

scorpio blue meilleur rapport qualite prix ;-)


----------



## fobyy (30 Juillet 2009)

Cyrillo77 a dit:


> scorpio blue meilleur rapport qualite prix ;-)



trouvé pour 63 version 500go sur le ¨refurb¨ de cdiscount


----------



## colbosc (30 Juillet 2009)

fobyy a dit:


> trouvé pour 63 version 500go sur le ¨refurb¨ de cdiscount



déjà pour les produits "normaux" c'est un marchand pas fiable, alors s'il vend du reconditionné aïe aïe:mouais:


----------



## zyliss (30 Juillet 2009)

Bon je partage mon expérience.

J'ai MB late 2006, j'ai récemment changer mon HDD (Toshiba 80Go) pour un nouveau. J'avais d'abord opté pour un Samsung 5400tr/min en 250 Go, malheureusement, impossible de le formater. Je l'ai retourné au magasin pour finalement prendre un Western Digital Scorpio Blue en 320Go (j'avais déjà eu une mauvaise expérience avec un Samsung dans le passé, j'arrête avec cette marque).
Je suis largement satisfait, un légère amélioration des performances et il très silencieux (au moins autant que celui d'origine, qui il est vrai a fait son temps).

Par contre, lors de la manip, une petite pastille ronde blanche s'est présentée à moi. Un idée de se que cela peut être ? Bon en même temps l'ordi fonctionne très bien sans elle!


----------



## Cyrillo77 (30 Juillet 2009)

colbosc a dit:


> déjà pour les produits "normaux" c'est un marchand pas fiable, alors s'il vend du reconditionné aïe aïe:mouais:



wd c'est 5 ans de garantie pas de probleme.
moi c'est clair j'évite d'acheter par correspondance ce genre de matos.
je l'avais prix chez grosbill des voleurs mais ils faisaient la meilleure offre à l'epoque.(gagner 3/4 euros) en plus ils font payer quand on va chercher le disque sur place...


----------



## christux (1 Août 2009)

J'ai changé mon disque dur, sur un macbook blanc fin 2007, par un Seagate Momentus 250Go 7200tr/min. On remarque une amélioration de la réactivité du système.

Sinon, le 7200tr/min, quand on touche la coque à l'endroit du disque dur, on sent la vibration. Mais c'est pas un problème, il parait en revanche que c'est vraiment génant sur les unibody.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2009)

Salut tout le monde,

Je voulais savoir si quelqu'un avais des nouvelles sur la disponibilité du Fameux Western Digital Scorpio Blue de 1 TB 

Il m'intéresserais beaucoup ce DD surtout pour la capacité j'espère qu'il pourra entré dans mon MBP 15" de Octobre 2008


----------



## MC-SIN (5 Août 2009)

pomme85 a dit:


> Toujours pas de retour sur le *Seagate Momentus 7200.4 500 Go 7200trs/min* ?
> 
> J'hésite vraiment à le prendre où à me tourner vers le Western Digital 5400trs/min



J'en possède un @ 7200trs/min! Aucuns soucis, il fonctionne à merveille! 

Voici sa référence: *ST9500420AS*

Lien vers le site officiel: http://www.seagate.com/ww/v/index.jsp?vgnextoid=70f4bfafecadd110VgnVCM100000f5ee0a0aRCRD


----------



## Cyrillo77 (5 Août 2009)

rapport qualite prix WD scorpio blue devant...


----------



## Kant1 (9 Août 2009)

Wizzard35 a dit:


> Salut tout le monde,
> 
> Je voulais savoir si quelqu'un avais des nouvelles sur la disponibilité du Fameux Western Digital Scorpio Blue de 1 TB
> 
> Il m'intéresserais beaucoup ce DD surtout pour la capacité j'espère qu'il pourra entré dans mon MBP 15" de Octobre 2008



Il est pas de hauteur standard! Il fait 12.5mm alors que dans le MBP et MB il me semble qu'on peut mettre que des disques de 9.5mm


----------



## mikatiger (10 Août 2009)

D'après ce que me dit l'intérieur de mon MacBook Pro 13", un disque de 12,5mm passerait...
Mais je ne puis confirmer sans avoir essayé 

Note: il est en précommande sur materiel.net


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2009)

D'après la news ça passerais uniquement sur les Macbook Unibody a voir , j'espère que ça passe ce sera nickel pour une partition Mac et Bootcamp même avec mon Scorpio Blue 500 Go ça fais léger surtout quand on installe des jeux ça prend vite la place....

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/135811/wd-commercialise-le-premier-disque-2-5-de-1-to


----------



## GillesF (9 Octobre 2009)

J'ai un scorpio blue de 500Go depuis 1 mois sur mon macbook unibody et voilà mes conclusions :
500Go c'est classe mais il n'est pas spécialement plus rapide que celui d'origine (en tous cas c'est pas significatif).

Par contre il est plus bruyant. En environnement normal on ne l'entend pas mais quand il fait vraiment silencieux et que l'ordi tourne depuis un moment on entend un léger souffle et parfois quelques grattements. On peut supprimer le souffle en rajoutant un petit bout de mousse pour caler le disque dur.


----------



## Cyrillo77 (9 Octobre 2009)

moi je suis pas de ton avis le scorpio blue est aussi silencieux que l'hitachi d'origine, j'avais essayé un seagate 7200.3 la c'etait bryant c'est vrai.


----------



## GillesF (10 Octobre 2009)

ben pour être plus précis, le bruit vient du fait que le disque dur n'est pas bien collé au fond de son emplacement, il y a donc une caisse de raisonnance qui apparaît. Avec un petit bout de mousse ca le calle beaucoup mieux et il devient vraiment silencieux


----------



## Cyrillo77 (10 Octobre 2009)

le miens est bien monté pas besoin de bout de mousse  curieux...


----------



## shadowchild (10 Octobre 2009)

J'entendais tout le temps parler des scorpio black 320Go et blue 500Go?
Les modèles en dessous sont-ils identiques???
J'hésite entre le blue 320 





> http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Composa...-min-SATA-II-Bulk-Scorpio-blue-WD3200BEVT.htm


 et le black 160 





> http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Composa...tr-min-SATA-Bulk-Scorpio-Black-WD1600BEKT.htm


...  Tous deux sont à 45!


----------



## GillesF (11 Octobre 2009)

> le miens est bien monté pas besoin de bout de mousse  curieux...



Assez curieux effectivement, enfin si je suis un cas isolé, tant mieux


----------



## Cyrillo77 (11 Octobre 2009)

c'est un disque belge ?


----------



## GillesF (11 Octobre 2009)

Ah, peut-être


----------



## shadowchild (17 Novembre 2009)

J'ai commandé 4Go de DDR2 5300 kingston apple, et un HDD 7200.4 pour mon macbook fin 2008... Avec en prime, un boitier pour mettre le disque actuel en externe! Ca devrait lui donner un bon coup de fouet!
J'utilise pas mal Protools, et j'avais des sessions qui buggaient... J'espère qu'avec ça, je vais être paré (bon j'ai aussi la possibilité de mixer sur le imac de ma copine si jamais y'a besoin...)


----------



## shadowchild (20 Novembre 2009)

Changement effectué (1go->4Go de ram, Changement du disque dur Seagate 7200.4), avec en prime l'upgrade vers SL... Ca faisait un moment que je l'avais (j'ai acheté la version 5 licences avec ma copine), mais j'avais pas encore osé de peur que protools 7 ne fonctionne pas dessus!
Ca m'a l'air plus rapide, mais pas encore testé bien sur protools! J'ai vu que ma version tournait sur SL, et c'est le plus important pour moi là!
Par contre, j'ai l'impression que ça chauffe plus, parce j'entend plus mon ventilo... Faut dire que j'arrete pas depuis que j'ai réinstallé ça (j'ai fait une clean install, et je suis en train de tout reinstaller)...
Je vous tiendrai au jus plus tard


----------



## kaos (22 Avril 2010)

Je viens d'acheter le Scorpio Black pour mon Blacbook "160 Giga" à 43 euros à Montagelet (paris)il y avait 320 giga pour 54 euros mais ayant des disques externes, 320 était un peu gros et puis au moment de cloner son disque on doit avoir l'équivalent 








Je vais faire le montage dans la semaine et retirer le toshiba 80G 5400 tm d'origine

_Petite note important , je n'ai pas trouvé le fameux tournevis TorqX en T8 mais un tournevis d'électricité assez petit convient  très bien !!!_

*Demontage*
*
Test du disque*

Au prix ou sont les disques 7200 tm ce serait bête de s'en priver ...
Je posterais les benchs rapidement


----------



## MNR (5 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,
Désolé de faire remonter le topic 

J'ai un Macbook blanc acheté en août 2008 (pas unibody) avec un disque dur de 120Go. J'aimerai le changer pour augmenter la capacité de stockage de celui-çi. Avec Bootcamp, 120 Go cela devient vraiment limite.
500 Go me sera plus que suffisant, je n'ose imaginer le temps de back-up sur ma Time Capsule avec 500Go 
Vous me conseillez quel disque dur pour remplacer mon ancien?
Le Western Digital Scorpio Blue ou un autre qui vient de faire son apparition?
Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## Cyrillo77 (5 Mai 2010)

le hitachi 7K500 500gb il est vraiment bien j'avais un scorpio blue que j'ai remplace par ça nickel hormis qu'il met 40s de plus pour lancer mon mac avec le scorpio blue 500 il me fallait 1m10 en gros l'autre 1mn50 je trouve ça bizarre mais on lance son mac qu'une fois après on voit la différence. d'ailleurs ce 7K500 part très vite chez macway où je l'ai acheté


----------



## kaos (5 Mai 2010)

Visiblement plus les disques sont gros "500giga" et moins ils sont rapides ! enfin en comparaison des modèles 320G , cela serait du aux nombres de plateaux a l'intérieur ...

Je répond ça un peu pour Sadoswitch mais aussi pour les autres 

Le problème d'un 500 Giga est aussi la problématique du clonage qui nécessité soit de pétitionner sont disque pour qu'il prenne moins de place pour la copie soit d'avoir un autre 500G en externe ...

Et puis un disque dur , ça tombe en panne des fois ... il vaut mieux perdre 320 giga ou 500 gigas de données ?

Moi j'ai opté pour un 160 pour avoir un minimum sur mon portable et le reste sur des externes ...


----------



## Cyrillo77 (5 Mai 2010)

kaos a dit:


> Et puis un disque dur , ça tombe en panne des fois ... il vaut mieux perdre 320 giga ou 500 gigas de données ?



si tu fais une sauvegarde avec time machine par ex, ya pas de problème (que ce soit 320 500)  le disque peut lâcher. moi j'ai encore jamais eu un problème de ce genre (je touche du bois)


----------



## kaos (6 Mai 2010)

Effectivement time machine à l'air de combler de nombreux utilisateurs , mais moi je suis sous tiger ;( je me tâte d'ailleurs a passer sous Léopard en me demandant si cela va vriamnet améliorer les perfs de mon macbook (coreduo 2ghtz 2g de ram ) et dans quelques heures un joli 7200 tm scorpio black.


----------



## kaos (9 Mai 2010)

Changement de disque hier , voici les bench's ... ça se passe de commentaires 
A l'utilisation , on voit la différence illico .



Toshiba 80G  5400 Tm
















Nouveau disque Scorpio black 160G  7200Tm  (40 euros )







Un resultat de 25 points pour le 5400tm et 65 points pour le 7200tm , plus du double !
C'est comme si j'avais un nouveau macbook , au démarage comme au lancement de photoshop ou ableton live , quand aux copies de fichiers , c'est "flash" 


Kaos est content


----------



## Hawaii4ev3r (7 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,
je dispose un mbp5.5 acheté pour noël 09
PRO: 2,26GHz intel core 2 Duo
MEM: 2Go 1067MHz DDR3
DD 160 Go d'origine

J'aimerais savoir ce que vous me proposer pour upgrader mon DD et ma  RAM, j'avais vu sur macway 2*4Go mais je pense qu'il y a moyen de  trouver équivalent voir mieux, du coté des DD j'ai vu le test ci dessus,  mais je ne sais pas si aujourd'hui il y a mieux, merci par avance pour  votre aide ^^

voici le lien de la RAM que j'avais vu sur macway
http://www.macway.com/fr/product/14...mm-ddr3-1066-mhz-pc8500-macbook-pro-imac.html


----------



## Hawaii4ev3r (9 Décembre 2010)

Up siouplait


----------



## Bister (9 Décembre 2010)

Si tu veux vraiment booster, prends un SSD. il faut accepter de perdre un peu de stockage si tu veux pas exploser ton budget.

Tu peux aussi garder ton HDD actuel en plus du SSD en virant le lecteur optique grâce à l'optical bay.

Pour la RAM, un bon kit 2*2Go devrait faire l'affaire. Je ne sais pas si 8Go seront vraiment utile.

J'en profites pour ma question; j'ai un MB Août 2007 (non Santa Rosa) avec 2Go de RAM. Je suis donc limité à 3Go ram (reconnu par l'OS).

Est-ce intéressant de passer de 2 à 3Go? Si oui, quel choix faire entre :

1) garder une barrette actuelle et remplacer l'autre par une 2Go 
2 ) Partir sur un kit 3Go (2+1) et enlever les deux anciennes.

Merci.


----------



## Hawaii4ev3r (9 Décembre 2010)

Bister a dit:


> Si tu veux vraiment booster, prends un SSD. il faut accepter de perdre un peu de stockage si tu veux pas exploser ton budget.
> 
> Tu peux aussi garder ton HDD actuel en plus du SSD en virant le lecteur optique grâce à l'optical bay.
> 
> ...



Merci pour ta réponse Bister, donc tu pense sincérement que 2*4Go c'est inutile ? 2*2Go serait amplement suffisant même i j'aimerais jouer à quelque jeux ?


----------



## kolibabe (8 Juin 2011)

salut à tous, je déterre un peu ce "vieux" post, avec les mêmes questions évidemment (changer RAM et DD d'un MacBook), histoire de voir ce qu'il en est aujourd'hui de l'actualité.
à savoir en ce qui me concerne, un MacBook blanc, Core2Duo 2.4Ghz actuellement pourvu de 2Go (en 2x1) et d'un Hitachi 160Go à 5400 T/m.
je souhaite donc booster à 4Go de RAM, et à minima doubler le disque.
budget limité, mon Macbook commençant à accuser son âge (physiquement parlant), je doute qu'il soit utile d'investir dans du SSD.
questions:

- je sais que le format de la RAM est SO-Dimm DDR2 PC5300 à 667MHz, mais est-ce-que n'importe quel bundle 2x2Go respectant uniquement ces critères sera compatible et efficace avec mon mac?

- niveau disque, 7200 T/m ça n'est pas un peu trop bruyant ou bouillant*? qu'est ce qu'il se fait de mieux dans le genre rapide, pas cher, silencieux en ce moment?

mon utilisation est intensive, logiciels audio, grosses banques de sons, grosses manipulations de fichiers audio de taille imposante et pas mal de plugins. actuellement j'en chie*

si vous pouviez m'exclaircir quelque peu! ça serait super. merci


----------



## Cyrillo77 (8 Juin 2011)

pour le disque dur je te conseille sans hésiter le 7K500 de chez hitachi, une valeur sure 
j'ai essayé des seagate 7200.3 des WD scorpio black ces modèles étaient trop bruyants, vibrations, un bruit horrible quand le soir dans une pièce calme ce que tu ne rencontreras pas ça avec le 7K500 et quand on voit le tarif 50/60 euros c'est très honnête... j'attendais la version 750gb mais introuvable :-(((((( depuis que WD a mis la main sur les hd de hitachi.... on trouve le scorpio black 750 ultra bruyant non merci....


----------



## kolibabe (8 Juin 2011)

ouah quelle célérité dans la réponse, merci! 
Hitachi donc? ok, j'vais voir de quoi il retourne.
et pour la Ram? pas de soucis entre Kingston, Crucial, MacWay etc? 
j'avoue dès fois ne pas comprendre ce qui peut justifier la différence de prix, entre une "value ram" et une "xtrem" machin*vu que ça reste du PC5300 à 667MHz*?! un conseil là aussi?
merci


----------



## Cyrillo77 (8 Juin 2011)

aucun conseil pour la ram...  t'as juste à prendre ce que supporte ton macbook de la pc.... la vitesse sera la même ;-) kingston j'avais pris pour mon "vieux" macbook de 2008 et ça allait très bien.

le disque dur tu peux foncer ça donnera un coup de fouet à ton macbook avec une bonne capacité 500go...


----------



## kolibabe (8 Juin 2011)

ok donc pour la ram je prends au moins cher quoi au final, ça ne change rien?&#8230; 

quand je vois par exemple celle là : à 70 euro et les value à 72&#8230; je me dit qu'il y a un blem, non?


----------

